#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  MA lighting lichttafels

## lichtmoderator

Om de onderwerpen te bundelen vanaf heden de discussies per console, tafel, sturing per fabrikant op het lichtforum.

De oude of reeds lopende discussie zijn afgesloten, hieronder een lijstje, heb je vast wat te lezen voor je een vraag stelt.
Belangrijk: geef in je vraag aan:
- welke tafel
- specificeer je vraag zoveel als mogelijk

----------


## Gast1401081

Ja, heb er eentje.

MA 24-6 of 48-6, 

is het mogelijk om in je softpatch merdere kanalen achter je fader te hangen?

bijv:  fader-1 is dmx1 + dmx80 + dmx214, bijvoorbeeld????

----------


## elmer

ja dit is mogelijk, in je softpatch kan je meerdere kanalen op 1 fader patchen, hoeveel kanalen weet ik echter niet, maar heb er zelf wel eens 6 op 1 fader gehad dus dat kan in elk geval.

groetjes

----------


## AJB

24/6 en 48/6 10 per channel, op een 12/2 is dit beperkt tot 4

----------


## elmer

even een vraagje he AJB,

wist je dat uit je hoofd of heb je het even opgezocht?

groetjes

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik snap het niet helemaal, dus je bedoelt gewoon dat je meerdere kanalen onder 1 kanaal wilt programeren, als dat zo is, klopt dat van AJB niet, want ik heb wel eens meerdere kanalen dan 4 vanuit mijn PRESET geprogrameerd (misschien dat er allemaal verschil in zit)

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> Ik snap het niet helemaal, dus je bedoelt gewoon dat je meerdere kanalen onder 1 kanaal wilt programeren, als dat zo is, klopt dat van AJB niet, want ik heb wel eens meerdere kanalen dan 4 vanuit mijn PRESET geprogrameerd (misschien dat er allemaal verschil in zit)



Je kan meerdere DMX-kanalen aan 1 Channel toewijzen. Zo kan je bijvoorbeeld DMX kanaal 1, 2, 3 en 4 toewijzen aan Channel 1.

En zoals AJB al heeft gezegd zijn dit er op een 24/6 10 en op de 12/2 zijn dat er slechts 4. 

Vervolgens kan je met je channels weer presets maken, en daar kan je onbeperkt gebruik van maken.

Ik weet niet of AJB heeft moeten opzoeken hoeveel DMXkanalen je aan een channel kan toewijzen. Maar als je een paar keer op zo'n tafel hebt gewerkt, dan weten de meeste mensen dat wel uit hun hoofd. Is dus niet echt bijzonder.

----------


## shure-fan

oke,  klein vraagje  ik gebruik regelmatig een 24/6  en weet hoe ik de boven en onderste (channel) faders moet gebruiken,  ik weet ook dat ik in het "master"gebied, met de preset1-fader kan regelen of ik de push-channel knopjes boven of beneden wil hebben (kwartje valt even niet).  


Wat ik me nu afvraag:  Waar is de fader2-schuif fader voor??

----------


## elmer

nou heb er meerdere keren op gewerkt, maar wist dat niet uit mijn hoofd, zal een puntje van mijn iq afhalen.

groeten

----------


## fl@x

> citaatke, klein vraagje ik gebruik regelmatig een 24/6 en weet hoe ik de boven en onderste (channel) faders moet gebruiken, ik weet ook dat ik in het "master"gebied, met de preset1-fader kan regelen of ik de push-channel knopjes boven of beneden wil hebben (kwartje valt even niet). 
> 
> 
> Wat ik me nu afvraag: Waar is de fader2-schuif fader voor??




Die twee faders hebben verschillende functies. Ten eerste zoals je zegt om de tafel te schakelen tussen de upper en de lower bank. Dit kan je zien aan het pijltje dat rechtsboven in het display staat. Die functie heb je nodig bij het patchen van de bovenste rij faders. En ook zoals je zegt om de flash toetsen te bedienen.

De faders worden ook gebruikt als je de tafel in de theatermode hebt staan. Je kan nu cross-faden tussen de bovenste en onderste presetbank.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> nou heb er meerdere keren op gewerkt, maar wist dat niet uit mijn hoofd, zal een puntje van mijn iq afhalen.



Dan zit je nu dus op 4  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 
Zoals Dennis zegt; als je 2 keer zo'n ding hebt gepatched weet je dat uit je hoofd  :Smile:  Lichttafels zijn naast werk ook mijn hobby, dussh ja... bestudeer graag de eigenschappen van deze beestjes...

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> Ik snap het niet helemaal, dus je bedoelt gewoon dat je meerdere kanalen onder 1 kanaal wilt programeren, als dat zo is, klopt dat van AJB niet, want ik heb wel eens meerdere kanalen dan 4 vanuit mijn PRESET geprogrameerd (misschien dat er allemaal verschil in zit)



Beste Rene,

Het gaat hier over de softpatch, niet over het wegschrijven van een que/preset... Ff goed lezen voordat je reageert, heb ik je al eerder verzocht trouwens...[:I]

----------


## Gast1401081

kijk, dat bedoelde ik dus. 
stel je voor dat je 10 scrollers ( of andere eenvoudigere fixtures) hebt hangen, allemaal op een verschillend dmx-adres, 
die kun je dus vanuit je tafel allemaal tegelijk laten lopen, als je dat zou willen. Hoef je niet meer je trek in om de dmx om te zetten. 

En daar wordt die tafel dus weer een stuk multi-inzetbaarder van...

ga er binnenkoirt wel 1 kopen, dus.

----------


## AJB

Absoluut Gerard, helemaal waar. Maar ook met wat uitgebreidere fixtures, kun je met een beetje papierwerk een slimme patch maken. Kleurenwielen bij elkaar op, zoomfuncties etc. Dimmer en pan/tilt moeten wel altijd los.

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Absoluut Gerard, helemaal waar. Maar ook met wat uitgebreidere fixtures, kun je met een beetje papierwerk een slimme patch maken. Kleurenwielen bij elkaar op, zoomfuncties etc. Dimmer en pan/tilt moeten wel altijd los.



Hey AJB, wij begrijpen elkaar. Veel mensen onderschatten de mogelijkheden van een MA 24/6 en roepen direct dat je voor intelli maar een andere tafel moet gebruiken. Bij een kleine band-setup: 4 Mac's 24 KW aan parren kan je prima met dit beestje uit de voeten.
Even een softpatch uitschrijven op papier en draaien maar..

----------


## AJB

Ik durf serieus te beweren dat je beter een 24/6 kunt hebben, dan welke yamatokki/sgm/botex/highlite meuk dan ook...

Zeker in combinatie met wat parren is de MA supergeschikt. Bovendien voorzien van 8 special buttons, waarmee je een soort van pallets kunt maken. Zat pagina's, lekkere bak faders, alleen de effecten zijn wat bewerkelijker. Maar zoals Sander terecht zegt; 4 tot 8 wapper + boel parren kan prima op een 24/6, tenzij je een serieus subtiele act hebt, waarbij je ingewikkelde timing wilt kunnen toepassen. Moving light moet bij voorkeur wel een movement speed parameter hebben.

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> ...



Ik wil hier geen tweede discussie mee beginnen maar als ik iets niet snap heb ik toch de vrijheid om dat te vragen, daar is een forum toch voor[?]

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Ik durf serieus te beweren dat je beter een 24/6 kunt hebben, dan welke yamatokki/sgm/botex/highlite meuk dan ook...
> 
> Zeker in combinatie met wat parren is de MA supergeschikt. Bovendien voorzien van 8 special buttons, waarmee je een soort van pallets kunt maken. Zat pagina's, lekkere bak faders, alleen de effecten zijn wat bewerkelijker. Maar zoals Sander terecht zegt; 4 tot 8 wapper + boel parren kan prima op een 24/6, tenzij je een serieus subtiele act hebt, waarbij je ingewikkelde timing wilt kunnen toepassen. Moving light moet bij voorkeur wel een movement speed parameter hebben.



Hier ben ik het ook mee eens AJB draai zelf nog wel es kleine showtjes op een ma 24/6 en dan 4 washen en 4 spots plus 16 dimmerkanalen op de tafel... En dan ben je nog altijd in staat gelikte showtjes neer te zetten..

----------


## delighted

Als het moet, dan moet het  :Smile:  En is er best een goede show uit een 24/6 te toveren. Maar om nou te zeggen dat het een hobby van me is.... Dat niet bepaald. Maar alles is inderdaad beter dan de low-budget intelligente tafeltjes.

----------


## Gast1401081

heb er vroeger ( 1994) al les op gegeven, maar ik wist de nieuwe details niet meer.

idd, onlangs ff snel 24 kW weggezet met zo'n ding, en binnen 3 minuten geprogrammeerd. Maar de technische details zaten me niet meer helder voor de geest. Vandaar. En idd, 4 MH's moeten er ook prima op kunnen draaien. Daarna gaan we wel voor de scancommander.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> Als het moet, dan moet het  En is er best een goede show uit een 24/6 te toveren. Maar om nou te zeggen dat het een hobby van me is.... Dat niet bepaald. Maar alles is inderdaad beter dan de low-budget intelligente tafeltjes.



Heb zelf al bijna 1,5 jaar niet meer op zo'n bak gewerkt, en gebruik idd liever een ander soort lichtcomputer. Maar mogelijk is het zeker, en in een bepaalde prijsklasse shows wordt de tafel niet voor niets veel gebruikt ! Tevens bestand tegen bier e.d....

----------


## fl@x

Ach ja, het is mijn hobby ook niet om intelli op een MA bak te schuiven, wou alleen ff zeggen dat het prima te doen is. Het blijft echter wel bewerkelijk. Lang leve de Pearl!!!

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:
> _Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Ik durf serieus te beweren dat je beter een 24/6 kunt hebben, dan welke yamatokki/SGM/botex/highlite meuk dan ook...



Mwa niet helemaal mee eens, ik zou toch liever met een sgm 24 oppad gaan wanneer ik meer dan 6 intelli bij me heb.

P.S sgm is GEEN meuk !! Zou ze dan ook cker niet in de showtec hoek willen zetten.

Groeten,
Martin

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Mwa niet helemaal mee eens, ik zou toch liever met een sgm 24 oppad gaan wanneer ik meer dan 6 intelli bij me heb.
> 
> P.S sgm is GEEN meuk !! Zou ze dan ook cker niet in de showtec hoek willen zetten.




Ik wil SGM ook niet in de meuk hoek smijten, maar aan de kwaliteit van MA kunnen ze dus echt niet tippen. 24/6 is gewoon een leuke standaard tafel waar iedereen mee kan werken. Kan SGM nou niet echt een wereld-standaard noemen.

----------


## AJB

Lieve mensen, ik ben op zo'n stand geweest van SGM, waar men mij de zogenaamde "kopie" van een hog kon laten zien. Een onnozele italiaan wist a) niets van licht, b) niets van lichtcomputers en c) niets van zijn eigen product. Na navraag bij zijn collega bleek 70% van de functies op een hog niet te zitten op de Reggia (zoiets heette dat ding). Verder ken ik de hele productlijn niet, maar de firma is uberhaubt niet helemaal betrouwbaar. Als ik SGM in de meuk-hoek wil plaatsen, doe ik dat, zeker als ik daar nog een goede reden voor heb ook.[B)]

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:Lieve mensen, ik ben op zo'n stand geweest van SGM, waar men mij de zogenaamde "kopie" van een hog kon laten zien. Een onnozele italiaan wist a) niets van licht, b) niets van lichtcomputers en c) niets van zijn eigen product. Na navraag bij zijn collega bleek 70% van de functies op een hog niet te zitten op de Reggia (zoiets heette dat ding). Verder ken ik de hele productlijn niet, maar de firma is uberhaubt niet helemaal betrouwbaar. Als ik SGM in de meuk-hoek wil plaatsen, doe ik dat, zeker als ik daar nog een goede reden voor heb ook.



Ha die AJB,

ik deel die mening, een paar weken geleden lag deze tafel ook op een festival waar ik met een bandje speelde (via Wytec geloof ik, die importeerd dat spul). Was totaal niet onder de indruk. Lay out van de tafel erg onlogisch; de legends van de faders staan op het linkse scherm wat zich niet boven de faders bevind maar ernaast. Dit maakt het uitlezen van wat er onder de fader zit erg lastig + deze legends staan ook nog eens verticaal opgesomd ipv horizontaal (en de faders zitten uiteraard horizontaal). De pallets van de diverse parameters staan ook onder elkaar opgesomd wat betekend dat wanneer je meer dan +/- 12 focussen per parameter progameerd (en dat is nogal snel) je dan naar beneden moet gaan scrollen om je focus te kiezen. Dit zal je bij een Hog/GrandMA niet zo snel gebeuren. Verder nog een aantal dingetjes maar ik heb voorlopig wel weer even genoeg getypt.

Nee, geef mij maar gewoon een Hog/GrandMA ...

----------


## AJB

Het ergste vind ik nog, dat de tafel bijna 13 mille kost ! Voor dit geld kun je een prima GMA Light kopen, of HogPC met wings en widgets... Er zitten 2 schermen in de reggia, waarvan maar 1 touch is. Zoals Jeroen terecht aangeeft is de lay-out onlogisch, evenals de views... Simpele zaken als timing veranderen in een quelist is vrijwel onmogelijk, en de effectslibrary is volkomen ontoegankelijk.

Typisch geval van; liever niet... :Frown:

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
>  Verder ken ik de hele productlijn niet, maar de firma is uberhaubt niet helemaal betrouwbaar. Als ik SGM in de meuk-hoek wil plaatsen, doe ik dat, zeker als ik daar nog een goede reden voor heb ook.[B)]



maar de firma is uberhaubt niet helemaal betrouwbaar.  Leg eens uit!!

Verder vind ik het wel erg kortzichtig om aan de hand van je persoonlijke ervaring met één tafel een merk meteen in een bepaalde hoek te zetten.[V]

groeten,

Martin

----------


## moderator

allemaal leuk die SGM discussie, maar we hebben ook een onderwerp over SGM tafels, de bedoeling van dit onderwerp is om "kleine"vraagjes oiver specifiek MA lightning tafels te behandelen, graag weer back to topic, met dank voor het leesplezier van de off-topic's.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> citaat:_Geplaatst door shure-fan_
> 
> oke,  klein vraagje  ik gebruik regelmatig een 24/6  en weet hoe ik de boven en onderste (channel) faders moet gebruiken,  ik weet ook dat ik in het "master"gebied, met de preset1-fader kan regelen of ik de push-channel knopjes boven of beneden wil hebben (kwartje valt even niet).  
> 
> 
> Wat ik me nu afvraag:  Waar is de fader2-schuif fader voor??



Hoi Shure-fan,

Volgens mij was je vraag nog altijd niet helemaal beantwoord:
De tweede schuif is dan de "master" voor je hele preset die je met die 48 schuiven (= alle 48 kanalen) kunt maken. 

Groetjes, Rob.

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Hoi Shure-fan,
> 
> Volgens mij was je vraag nog altijd niet helemaal beantwoord:
> De tweede schuif is dan de "master" voor je hele preset die je met die 48 schuiven (= alle 48 kanalen) kunt maken. 
> 
> Groetjes, Rob.









> citaatie twee faders hebben verschillende functies. Ten eerste zoals je zegt om de tafel te schakelen tussen de upper en de lower bank. Dit kan je zien aan het pijltje dat rechtsboven in het display staat. Die functie heb je nodig bij het patchen van de bovenste rij faders. En ook zoals je zegt om de flash toetsen te bedienen.
> 
> De faders worden ook gebruikt als je de tafel in de theatermode hebt staan. Je kan nu cross-faden tussen de bovenste en onderste presetbank.




Denk het wel.......Bij nog meer onduidelijkheden gewoon vragen.

----------


## Skepers

Hey mensen,

Heb ff een vraagje over de MA scancommander. Werk er nu al een tijdje mee met een 6 tal trackspots.
Heb hierbij met programeren gebruik gemaakt van stage-movement. Nou zit het er in dat er binnenkort 4 movingheads bij komen (wash). Er is mij verteld dat het verstandig is om voor de headjes dmx-movement te gebruiken omdat deze helemaal rondom gaan. Is het dan beter om de trackspots ook op dmx in te gaan stellen. of met zowel dmx als stage-movement te werken. 
Vertel eens hoe je erover denkt.....

----------


## LJ

Ik zit op dit moment met 2 vragen over de 24/6:

1. Ik heb een handleiding gedownload en gelezen, maar ik begrijp het deel van de programma's niet geheel... klopt het nou dat je een totaal van 50 programma's kunt maken, die vervolgens op te roepen zijn met één schuif geheel rechts op de LC en tevens met 4 memory faders (13-16)??? En kun je verder onder de eerste 12 memory faders (1-12) maar 1 preset programmeren (dus 1 stand)???

2. Ik ga binnenkort met deze tafel werken en ben nu dus al bezig om het theoretische deel in mn hoofd te stampen. Er komen 3x Martin Atomic 3000 DMX in het totaal plaatje te hangen... is het beter om die op een ScanCommander (aanwezig) of op de LC te patchen??? En zo ja, hoe kun je die het beste patchen dan? Ik houd ervan om dimbaar een flash te kunnen geven op de beat (met de Enigma bv was dit heel goed mogelijk).

TnX

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_
> 
> Ik zit op dit moment met 2 vragen over de 24/6:
> 
> 1. Ik heb een handleiding gedownload en gelezen, maar ik begrijp het deel van de programma's niet geheel... klopt het nou dat je een totaal van 50 programma's kunt maken, die vervolgens op te roepen zijn met één schuif geheel rechts op de LC en tevens met 4 memory faders (13-16)??? En kun je verder onder de eerste 12 memory faders (1-12) maar 1 preset programmeren (dus 1 stand)???
> 
> 2. Ik ga binnenkort met deze tafel werken en ben nu dus al bezig om het theoretische deel in mn hoofd te stampen. Er komen 3x Martin Atomic 3000 DMX in het totaal plaatje te hangen... is het beter om die op een ScanCommander (aanwezig) of op de LC te patchen??? En zo ja, hoe kun je die het beste patchen dan? Ik houd ervan om dimbaar een flash te kunnen geven op de beat (met de Enigma bv was dit heel goed mogelijk).
> 
> TnX



Als je dan toch een scanco bij de hand hebt, en hier nog fixtures op vrij zijn, zou ik ze hierop programmeren. 
Blijft toch handiger om een paar memory's te schrijven met oa verschillende speeds, dimmers en evt wat chases met je atomics.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Skepers_
> 
> Hey mensen,
> 
> Heb ff een vraagje over de MA scancommander. Werk er nu al een tijdje mee met een 6 tal trackspots.
> Heb hierbij met programeren gebruik gemaakt van stage-movement. Nou zit het er in dat er binnenkort 4 movingheads bij komen (wash). Er is mij verteld dat het verstandig is om voor de headjes dmx-movement te gebruiken omdat deze helemaal rondom gaan. Is het dan beter om de trackspots ook op dmx in te gaan stellen. of met zowel dmx als stage-movement te werken. 
> Vertel eens hoe je erover denkt.....



Als je dat doet (alles in stage-movement zetten) en je wilt een keer al je lampen tegelijk gaan bewegen, kan het gebeuren dat je met je trackspots buiten de stage-instelling komt. Gevolg : Ze bewegen alle kanten op, maar niet daar waar jij jouw lichtbundeltje hebben wilt.

Ik zelf heb alle lampen (Pro 518's en MAC 250's) in DMX Movement staan en maak voor de positionering zoveel mogelijk gebruik van PRESETS onder Movement. Dan kun je toch je vooraf geprogrammeerde standen aanpassen aan je podium / dansvloer door aan het begin je presets goed in te stellen.

Als je de lampen toch nog een keer op stage-movement wilt hebben om b.v. als volgspot te gebruiken. --&gt;
Je kunt onder een MACRO programmeren dat je al je lampen in Stage Movement wilt zetten en een andere MACRO weer om ze terug op DMX-Movement. (Zo heb ik het tenminste)

Frank

----------


## kelsson

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_
> 
> 
> 1. Ik heb een handleiding gedownload en gelezen, maar ik begrijp het deel van de programma's niet geheel... klopt het nou dat je een totaal van 50 programma's kunt maken, die vervolgens op te roepen zijn met één schuif geheel rechts op de LC en tevens met 4 memory faders (13-16)??? En kun je verder onder de eerste 12 memory faders (1-12) maar 1 preset programmeren (dus 1 stand)???



Je kunt in de 24/6 50 chases programmeren die op te roepen zijn via het gedeelte rechts. De schuif is gewoon de Master, en daarnaast heb je het Number menu waarin je kiest welke chase je oproept en het Speed menu waarmee je (verassing ...) de snelheid van je chase regelt.

Als je een chase geprogrammeerd hebt kun je hem met een vaste snelheid wegschrijven onder memory-fader 13-16 met de knop Chase to Memory in het hoofdmenu. De eerste 12 faders zijn dus uitsluitend te gebruiken voor één standje. Er zijn wel trucjes om vrij snel tijdens het draaien de snelheid van je chase aan te passen of een andere chase toe te wijzen aan je fader. Mail maar voor meer info ...

Greetz, Axl

----------


## delighted

FF een vlug vraagje over de GrandMA:

Op een Hog heb je in het optiescherm van een Qlist de functie 'Manual Fade'. Dit is de fadetijd van een Qlist als deze gereleased wordt.

Nou zoek ik een soortgelijke functie op de GrandMA. Met wat trucjes kan ik dat ook wel realiseren, maar dat betekent veel meer tikwerk bij het proggen van een show. Dus als iemand de juiste oplossing weet, dan ben ik heel blij  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## AJB

http://www.actlighting.com/Downloads.../Thesaurus.PDF

Weet niet of je vraag er tussen staat, mail me anders, dan leg ik het ff uit.

grtz AJB

----------


## Tiemen

MFade? (ik ken hog niet, dus ik weet niet als het dat is wat je wil, gma ken ik wel, en daarmee stel je infade/outfade tijd in...)

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> MFade? (ik ken hog niet, dus ik weet niet als het dat is wat je wil, gma ken ik wel, en daarmee stel je infade/outfade tijd in...)



Maar de outfade is niet van toepassing indien je een Qlist released.

----------


## AJB

De oplossing;

Standaard release tijd; Setup, defaults, program fade

Commandline Offtime override:

OFF TIME x 
OFF TIME x [executorID] ENTER


grtz AJB

----------


## Lars A.

dit werkt dus echt voor geen meter, alle vragen komen door elkaar te staan en de antwoorden kun je 3 posten verder pas ergens tegen komen
laat ieder gewoon zijn eigen toppic aanmaken want dit is gewoon[V][xx(][?]

----------


## AJB

MA is idd een topic dat erg breed is... Wholehog kan nog, maar MA maakt zowel 12/2 24/6 voor small events als de GrandMA voor het serieuze werk...Op deze manier ontstaat een klein beetje chaos denk ik  :Wink:

----------


## Tiemen

Aha...Release is dus gewoon "off"...Kwestie van een GMA niet als een hog te behandelen...

Wel euhm : executor sheet, onderaan rechts in't venster :

"OFF Fade" : zal op default staan, daar kan je gewoon met een fader die tevoorschijn floept instellen hoeveel het moet zijn...

T

----------


## AJB

Klopt Tiemen, had ik Dennis al gemaild, maar nog niet op het forum gezet  :Wink:  Enkel voor de executor BUTTONS werkt de manual/set-time fader... Ideaal voor live-tikken van muziekshowtjes [8D]

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Klopt Tiemen, had ik Dennis al gemaild, maar nog niet op het forum gezet  Enkel voor de executor BUTTONS werkt de manual/set-time fader... Ideaal voor live-tikken van muziekshowtjes [8D]



Nu zijn we over 2 dingen tegelijk bezig, er is 
1) de "touchscreen" off-fade fader, om de fade-tijd in te stellen bij het "off"commando van een executor (fader of button)
2) de hardware-fader, om de fade-tijd te overriden van buttons. (is trouwens heel handig ding, alleen is dat zo gemakkelijk te vergeten...Is er een functie om die fade tijd te "ignoren" bij de eigenschappen van een executor-button")

T

----------


## AJB

Basic is heel simpel; je stelt een release tijd in bij de defautls=&gt; program fade. Vervolgens kan het voorkomen dat je live een andere tijd wilt gebruiken.

Bij een exec. FADER; OFF, TIME, (tijd), EXEC, (nr) ENTER
Bij een exec. BUTTON; zelfde als fader, of live met manual/set-time fader.

----------


## Tiemen

Dat was m'n vraag niet...Die "manual set fade" zal andere instellingen negeren. Dus stel ik heb gewoon een kleurtje onder een button, en die "manual fade" staat op 4 sec...dan wil ik niet dat dat kleurtje fadet...Dus, hoe laat ik een executor-button de manual fade time negeren?

(het antwoord op de oorspronkelijke vraag is idd duidelijk: ofwel default instellen, ofwel met command-line, ofwel met touchscreenfader in executorwindow)

----------


## AJB

Manual fade knopje uit...dan negeert hij alles...

----------


## NiTRO

Frank,

ff vraagje ik werk al langer met de scancommander, en meestal
hangen er 6 tot 10 koppen aan met 16 parren, gaat allemaal best lekker. Nou hoorde ik jou praten over de macro's, ik moet je zeggen ik gebruik ze eigenlijk nooit, wat precies doe jij er mee en waarvoor zijn de macro's bedoelt. Het DMX en Stagemovement staat bij mij trouwens ook altijd op DMX movement, de stagemovement heb ik me eigenlijk npg nooit echt in verdiept.

Ik hoor het wel.

mvg
ERC

----------


## delighted

Bij de ScanCommander gebruikte ik de macro's vroeger eigenlijk vooral voor het opslaan van chases e.d. Je drukt dan steeds op dezelfde reeks knoppen om de volgende stap op te slaan. Dit kan je dus versnellen door daar ff snel een macro voor te maken.

----------


## AJB

Op de GrandMA gebruik ik vooral de macro's om snel "situatie views" te maken... D.w.z. ik maak views per screen, en vervolgens combi's onder de view-buttons van het linker scherm (assign macro). Ideaal ! Altijd 2 macro's; show, en programmer...Erg handig  :Big Grin:  Lamp on is ook handige macro, net als het inkloppen van reeksen toetsaanslagen... Voor meeste dingen in GrandMA zijn echter al quickeys, dus er noodzakelijk zijn de macro's niet...

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Op de GrandMA gebruik ik vooral de macro's om snel "situatie views" te maken... D.w.z. ik maak views per screen, en vervolgens combi's onder de view-buttons van het linker scherm (assign macro). Ideaal ! Altijd 2 macro's; show, en programmer...Erg handig  Lamp on is ook handige macro, net als het inkloppen van reeksen toetsaanslagen... Voor meeste dingen in GrandMA zijn echter al quickeys, dus er noodzakelijk zijn de macro's niet...



Idd de lamp on, off en reset enzo zijn standaard macros. Bij shows die ik vaker op een GrandMA draai maak ik meestal ook een macro die in cue 1 wordt opgeroepen, zodat de tafel altijd in dezelfde situatie start. Alles gereleased wat gereleased moet worden enzo. En alle faders op de stand die ze moeten hebben.

maar op de SC heb je daar weinig aan.

----------


## NiTRO

Is het mogelijk om de scanlist van de Scancommander te updaten, of liever gezegd is er een totale update mogelijk voor de scancommander, en hoe werkt dit dan?

met vriendelijke groet,
ERC

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> 
> Alles gereleased wat gereleased moet worden enzo. En alle faders op de stand die ze moeten hebben.



Die release, en terugkomst naar goede pagina programmeer ik allemaal in bij die showview. Dus 1 tik en alles staat show-ready... :Wink:

----------


## Skepers

> citaat:_Geplaatst door NiTRO_
> 
> Frank,
> 
> Het DMX en Stagemovement staat bij mij trouwens ook altijd op DMX movement, de stagemovement heb ik me eigenlijk npg nooit echt in verdiept.
> 
> Ik hoor het wel.
> 
> mvg
> ERC



Dat met die macro´s snap ik ook niet helemaal. Maar wat ik mij afvraag. Wat is het voordeel van Dmx/movement tov. stage movement. Ik heb juist stage movement gekozen omdat de scans (in mijn geval) dan mooi synchroom lopen. Ook kunt je de scans gebruiken als volgspot. Je moet wel voor tijd ff van alle scans de podium punten instellen. Kan ff duren als er meerdere aan zitten.

Gegroet Ronald

----------


## NiTRO

Dat had ik idd al gezien, maar omdat ik meer op housefeesten zit en met live bands werkt is dat voor mij niet zo van toepassing. Wel heb ik net maar weers de manual erbij genomen en moet zeggen die macro's zien er best handy uit! Toch maars een paar programmeren!

Bijdeweg, super FORUM TOPIC!

grtzzz
ERC

----------


## Music Power

Heeft er iemand misschien een schema van de electronica in de MA 24/6?
Zijn namelijk 2 stuks kapot op me werk en ben bezig die dingen te fixen.

----------


## kelsson

> citaat:_Geplaatst door NiTRO_
> 
> Is het mogelijk om de scanlist van de Scancommander te updaten, of liever gezegd is er een totale update mogelijk voor de scancommander, en hoe werkt dit dan?
> 
> met vriendelijke groet,
> ERC



Dan moet je een nieuwe EPROM branden en die in je scancommander stoppen. Is meestal via één van de betere licht/geluid bedrijven wel te verkrijgen. Als je zelf een EPROM-brander hebt kun je ook downloaden op malighting.com

----------


## NiTRO

Music Power:  Een schema heb ik niet, maar wel weet ik dat de faders precies dezelfde zijn als die van de showtec showmaster/scenesetter.
Dus als je de faders stuk hebt is het misschien beter en veel goedkoper om deze te bestellen dan dat je dezelfde bij MA zelf besteld. Uitsolderen heeft wel wat tijd nodig, en ik kan het weten, heb zelf de twee banken eens vervangen  :Big Grin: 


Kelsson: Ik zal eens gaan informeren, maar misschien had iemand het al een keer gedaan en kon mij dan laten weten wat er allemaal vernieuwd en geupt was.

alvast bedankt.

grtzz
ERC

----------


## Lazy

Ik heb ook nog even een vraagje want ik ben since gister bezig met Grand MA 3D. Nou heb ik heel de trussconstructie getekend alleen krijg ik het niet voor elkaar fixtures in de tekening te krijgen.. IK draai de demoversie....

Wie kan me vertellen hoe ik dat doe??

----------


## Sjörske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kelsson_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_
> ...



Als je een chase aan 1 van de laatste 4 memoryfaders hebt toegewezen, kun je de snelheid veranderen door eerst chase to memory te kiezen. Vervolgens je kanaal kiezen met de flashbutton. Dan kun je de snelheid veranderen door speed in te houden en aan dat wiel te draaien. Ook kun je met learn de snelheid tappen.

----------


## driesmees

Hey,
ik heb een vraagje ivm GrandMA 3D en GrandMA ofline,
ik heb 12 par's en 4 scans in GrandMA 3D,
nu wil ik die besturen in ofline, kan iemand me wat uitleg geven, een tutorial is ook goed..
Alles importeren in ofline gaat wel, maar verder geraak ik niet...

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> Hey,
> ik heb een vraagje ivm GrandMA 3D en GrandMA ofline,
> ik heb 12 par's en 4 scans in GrandMA 3D,
> nu wil ik die besturen in ofline, kan iemand me wat uitleg geven, een tutorial is ook goed..
> Alles importeren in ofline gaat wel, maar verder geraak ik niet...



EN ik heb de vraag goe ik fixtures kan importeren in GrandMA 3D...

----------


## Tiemen

FF uit mijn hoofd : Tools  - MA network, new session op ene, join session op andere. ShowDownload gebeurt vanzelf.

Setup : Auto-Create - Presets en Groups. Group selecteren, intesity "full", presets gebruiken om snel iets te zien te krijgen.

Conv licht : op onPC buttons rechts van faders "CH1-10" voor je dimkanalen (PGup PGdn om te bladeren in je dimkanalen)

Als je effectief licht wil krijgen uit GMA (onPC of whatever) lees je beter eens de handleiding...

T

PS Vorige week 2 consoles genetwerkt + laptop metGMA3D, laptop met GMA OnPC, iPAQ+WLAN met GMA REMOTE. Full Tracking werkte perfect, alles verliep vlotjes.

----------


## driesmees

De meeste fixtures zitten er toch al in?
de andere kan je er zelf in steken...
als er geen enkele fixture inzit, moet je de update installeren

----------


## driesmees

En waar is die handleiding te vinden? ik vind ze namelijk niet hoor.
dat van de conv. licht is goed gegaan, nu nog eens kijken naar dat intelli.
PS: ik werk met onpc

----------


## AJB

Je maakt een vergissing driesmees... De omgeving creeer je in GMA 3D. Vervolgens maak je in je tafel de patch, defined je stage, en geeft de coordinaten van de spots in. Tevens "stel" je de lampen, door ze een richting te geven (zet op je ext. screen ff je stage-plan). Start session in je lichttafel, join session op 3D, en zodra de connectie loopt wordt er automatisch een showfile uitgewisseld, incl. de spotfiles. Meer info en downloads op www.ma-share.net

Mijn ervaring is dat e.e.a. werkt, maar weinig bijdraagt aan echte pre-productie. Te onnauwkeurig, te onhandig, te arbeidsintensief. Dan maar GMA aan dmx-kaart MSD hangen  :Smile: 

groet'n  AJB

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> ... maar weinig bijdraagt aan echte pre-productie. Te onnauwkeurig, te onhandig, te arbeidsintensief...



Laten dat nu net de opmerkingen van ongeveer de hele wereld over Martin ShowDesigner zijn!

Vreemd. Ik heb vroeger MSD nog in huis gehad, en vanals er zich een koper aanbood het boeltje rap buitengesmeten. Nu gebruik ik GMA3D, en ben er toch wat enthousiaster over. Hoeveel producties heb jij al op MSD getekend en uitgevoerd en hoeveel op GMA3D? Laten we er ook bijvermelden dat GMA3D gratis is, en _naar mijn mening_ meer biedt dan software(MSD) waar je 2000 euro voor betaald...En als we spreken over "echte preproductie", dan snap ik het al helemaal niet, dan gebruik je gewoon Wyg. Dus misschien een beetje meer uitleg bij je statement...

PS De volgorde van werken zoals door jou beschreven hoeft niet. Een show kan ook gepatcht enzo worden in 3D, en pas op einde je show in GMA downloaden.

----------


## driesmees

wat ik doe:
ik maak m'n hele stage, zet m'n truss erin,
zet m'n spots erin.
ik richt de spots.
dan open ik GMA ofline
En connecten doet hij automatisch[8D]
Dat van de dimmers werkt (dus de par spots)
maar de intelli boel (scans) niet.
Nu AJB, waar kan ik die handleiding vinden, op MA schare vind ik geen handleiding hoor. En bij de installatie is er ook geen manual bijgevoegd...

----------


## AJB

@ driesmees; op malighting.com zou je de manuals moeten vinden (ook die van 3D)

@ Tiemen... Je probeert nu wederom om MSD af te zeiken terwijl je overduidelijk niet up-to-date bent. Altijd trappen naar producten, terwijl je er klaarblijkelijk de ballen verstand van hebt getuigd absoluut niet van professionaliteit !!! GrandMA 3D is TOTAAL ongeschikt voor welke vorm van pre-productie dan ook, en vrijwel alle belangrijke zaken moeten ooit in de verre toekomst worden geimplementeerd. Michael zelf zegt ook dat de Visualiser geen prio heeft, het resultaat hiervan is merkbaar...

MSD werkt, heeft een prachtige offline, heerlijke renders, up-to-date library's en kan tegenwoordig nauwkeurig werken tijdens pre-productie... Stap en in de auto, en ga met je grote mond naar Fairlight, zet je GrandMA in de MSD-studio, en probeer mij dan te overtuigen van al die babbeltjes die je over MSD hebt. Wyg is mooi, MSD ook... Geen slap gelul zonder argumenten, en ALS je zwakke punten vind, dan graag refereren aan de huidige versies, niet die van 3 jaar geleden...

----------


## Tiemen

:Smile: 

Hoeveel preproducties op GMA en hoeveel op MSD was mijn _toch wel eenvoudige_ vraag. 

Waarom zou ik niet up to date zijn? Ik weet dat er nu een Silver en Gold versie is...En ik weet dat de basis bij MSD gebouwd is op photorealistic-rendering. Als je dat wil, zit je bij MSD juist. Maar dat heeft toch bijzonder weinig te maken preproductie. En dat is nu precies de reden waarom MSD niet te vergelijken is met software van Cast.

Hoe tel ik de truss gebruikt in mijn plan?
Hoe verwerk ik de standaard, wyg files?
Om 2 inhoudelijke bemerkingen te geven...

Mijn professionaliteit heeft daar echt wel weinig mee te maken...als je daar dieper wil op in gaan, doe gerust [8D]

----------


## AJB

totaalproducties combi GrandMA full opt. incl. MSD = 7 (even geteld)

Je komt nu idd met een aantal punten die MSD anders benaderd danwel niet heeft. Nu kan ik hier zeer kinderachtig een aantal punten bij gaan schrijven die wyg niet heeft, maar laten we die discussie sowieso niet in een MA-forum gaan voeren. Op o.a. lightjockeys.nl staan wel redelijk veel inhoudelijke discussies omtrend deze materie...

Mijn probleem Tiemen, was dat je ook op andere fora nog wel eens de neiging hebt MSD volledig de grond in te boren. Vergelijk zelf nu je laatste en je 1-na laatse post eens... Nogal een nuance-verschil nie'waar... Ik begrijp dat jij Wysiwyg mooi vind dat is het ook... MSD heeft echter net zo goed een doelgroep, en kan ontzettend fijn zijn om mee te werken. Vergeet ook niet de uitstekende support in eigen land (de HUIDIGE support, om direct een snaai naar vroeger te voorkomen).

groet Arvid

----------


## Hanzie87

Heb een vraagje omtrent de GMA reeks maakt nie uit over de welke. maar ik zou wel wat meer over het aanmaken van macro's te weten willen komen in de manual staat er echt niet veel over in.

----------


## AJB

Je typt; [STORE] [MACRO], en er opent zich een schermpje. Hierin kun je een naam aangeven, zodra je enter tikt begint je "opname". Houd rekening met de optie timed-macro (alles wat je tikt wordt in dezelfde tijd opgenomen, en dus later afgespeeld).

Aan het einde van je reeks typ je letterlijk; [STORE] [MACRO] [ENTER]

Je kunt macro's terugroepen door [MACRO] [1] [ENTER] te drukken, of in je macro-view veld onder de softbuttons. Tevens kun je onder de knoppen aan de zijkant van elk touchscreen een macro toewijzen. Dat doe je als volgt; [ASSIGN] [MACRO] [1] [VIEWBUTTON]

1 is uiteraard een willekeurig getal  :Wink: 

Wij gebruiken in Time-Out de timed macro's voor de relais-sturingen van de motortakels. Hierdoor kun je supereenvoudig prachtige moves "opnemen" en afspelen. Verder gebruik ik altijd prepare macro's, die ook de views en instarts van quelists combineert. 

Voor vragen mail gerust,

grtz Arvid

----------


## kokkie

NIEUW TOPIC GEOPEND IN RIGGING FORUM






> Wij gebruiken in Time-Out de timed macro's voor de relais-sturingen van de motortakels. Hierdoor kun je supereenvoudig prachtige moves "opnemen" en afspelen.



Klinkt niet erg betrouwbaar, maar ben erg geïnteresseerd in verder uitleg van dit systeem. Vooral met betrekking op de veiligheid. 
Mijn mening is nog steeds dat je een triggersignaal kan sturen via DMX maar dat je altijd een 'Dead men's handle' moet hebben voor takelbewegingen die een meegeprogrammeerde looptijd hebben.

Ik ken wel een aantal systemen, maar geen enkel systeem dat een 'Dead men's handle' via de lichttafel heeft. Welk systeem gebruiken jullie?





> Voor vragen mail gerust,
> 
> grtz Arvid



Of moet ik mailen?

----------


## deurklink

Ik heb een vraag over wat ik moet doen met crash file's van de laatste firmware update van de grandMA (ultra light in ons geval).. Zitten ze bij MA hier op te wachten als ik zoiets op stuur?

----------


## stakke

't Ja, je kan hem naar de invoerder mailen of naar MA, of gewoon deleten.

----------


## AJB

Beste deurklink,

Je crashfiles altijd mailen naar MA Lighting, bij voorkeur via MA-share.net Als je dit lastig vind mag je ze mij ook mailen, als beta-tester zal ik e.e.a. direct doorsturen naar de ontwikkelaars.

Dan even uit een vorige post (die ik schaam schaam niet gelezen heb), aangaande de motortakels in time-out:

Wat we doen is dmx-gestuurde relais een go of stop geven. Dit alles is door tijdschakelaars beperkt, dus een volle dmx-uitsturing zal nooit leiden tot trussen in de vloer  :Smile:  Uiteraard is alles voorzien van harde stops, en kunnen we daar geen fouten mee maken. Bovenalles zit er naast de lichttafel een grote noodstop die elke beweging blokkeerd in noodgevallen. Mocht je e.e.a. in real-life willen zien ben je natuurlijk altijd welkom !

grtz Arvid

----------


## johannesV

Wat is het verschil tussen een sequence en een chase?

----------


## 4uss

> Als je een chase aan 1 van de laatste 4 memoryfaders hebt toegewezen, kun je de snelheid veranderen door eerst chase to memory te kiezen. Vervolgens je kanaal kiezen met de flashbutton. Dan kun je de snelheid veranderen door speed in te houden en aan dat wiel te draaien. Ook kun je met learn de snelheid tappen.



Heb ook een 24/6 (uit '91  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , maar wel met recente software) maar ik heb nog niet helemaal gevonden hoe ik een chase handmatig kan steppen (zodat ik ook nog in de maat van de muziek zit zegmaar). Met de LSC Maxim kan dat door de speed op 0 te zetten en dan de flashbutton te gebruiken, en de (sorry voor dit woord) ShowTec Showmaster heeft gewoon een Step knop die dit doet... maar ik heb het nog niet ondekt op de 24/6.
Verder zou ik wel eens een voorbeeldje willen zien van het gebruik van bijvoorbeeld 4x Mac250 Krypton op de 24/6... lijkt me wel een uitdaging.

----------


## sfvb

volgens mij zit op een 24/6 ergens rechts onder een  "next step" knop duw hierop en je gaat naar de volgende stap.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

> Verder zou ik wel eens een voorbeeldje willen zien van het gebruik van bijvoorbeeld 4x Mac250 Krypton op de 24/6... lijkt me wel een uitdaging.



een paar tips uit mijn verleden (ik heb nu een grootmoeder)

kopje 3 en 4 inverted pan
faders
1: pan 1
2: pan 4
3: tilt 1
4: tilt 4
5: dimmer 1
6: dimmer 2

7: pan 2
8: pan 3
9: tilt 2
10: tilt 3
11: dimmer 2
12: dimmer 3

13: shutter
14: color 1 4
15: color 2 3
16: gobo 1234
17: gobo rot 1234
18: prisma 1234

19: derest

hel leuke aan de "vreemde" pan/tilt patch is dat je heel makkelijk een symetrisch/contra/stereo plaatje kan maker dmv fader 12 samen te pakken en fader 34.

joost

----------


## 4uss

Ik neem aan dat ik de headjes moet inverten op de headjes zelf, of kan de LightCommander dat ook zelf?

----------


## moderator

Een ma lightcommander is geen tafel waar je een pan-tilt invert kunt instellen.
Bewegend licht op een dergelijke tafel vergt creativiteit!

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

ja op de koppen zeluf

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Heb ook een 24/6 (uit '91 , maar wel met recente software) maar ik heb nog niet helemaal gevonden hoe ik een chase handmatig kan steppen (zodat ik ook nog in de maat van de muziek zit zegmaar).



In het bericht dat je hebt gequote staat het letterlijk uitgelegd!
In het hoofdmenu: "Chase To Memory" selecteer de memory van de chase die je wilt wijzigen. Dan verschijnen de opties ervan. Gebruik de knop van "learn" om je snelheid te tappen. De tafel met de tijdsduur tussen jouw tappen en gebruikt die als snelheid. De programmeurs hebben aangenomen dat jij niet de rest van de avond met de hand iedere volgende stap wilt starten (groot gelijk), dus na 2x tappen zou je theoretisch gezien al kunnen stoppen. Kleine verschillen maak je dus door de "speed"-toets ingedrukt te houden en aan het draaiwiel helemaal rechts te draaien.

Kind kan de show doen!

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Verder zou ik wel eens een voorbeeldje willen zien van het gebruik van bijvoorbeeld 4x Mac250 Krypton op de 24/6... lijkt me wel een uitdaging.



Makkie!

Je hebt 54 kanalen tot je beschikking als je in de wide modus werkt. Je patcht van alle koppen de pan, tilt, shutter en dimmer apart. Dat neemt dus 16 kanalen in beslag. Je kleuren kun je natuurlijk ook allemaal los doen, maar ik zelf patch ze odd/even op de auxknoppen. Op de auxen doe ikzelf ook nog de gobo`s, gobo rotate en prisma van allen samen. De focus zet ik altijd allemaal apart onder een fader. Per moving head ben ik dus 5 faders kwijt. 

Programmeren van bewegingen doe ik door memories te maken van elke positie. Na van die memories een chase te hebben gemaakt, zet ik de fade aan en als je een beetje goed geprogrammeerd hebt, dan kun je een mooi bewegende chase krijgen. Par chases zet ik bij gebruik van moving heads onder de memoriefaders. 
De 24/6 is niet ideaal voor bewegend licht, maar het is niet zo moeilijk om het daarop aan de gang te krijgen. Je zit natuurlijk wel met je beperkingen op zo`n tafel. Wil je met je koppen echt wat 'ingewikkelde' dingen doen, dan is een pearl natuurlijk wat meer voor de hand liggend. Werk je met een 12/2, daar past ook wel 4 mac250`s op. Je moet alleen wat functies weglaten.... :Frown:  





> hel leuke aan de "vreemde" pan/tilt patch is dat je heel makkelijk een symetrisch/contra/stereo plaatje kan maker dmv fader 12 samen te pakken en fader 34.



Je kunt natuurlijk ook de previewbutton gebruiken.  :Wink:  

Als je je tafel tijdens de show niet in programmermode hebt staan en je wilt de snelheid van een chase onder een memoriefader veranderen, dan hoef je je tafel niet om te zetten naar programmode. Je klikt op de previewbutten en op de flashbutton van de chase. Dan kom je ook in het chase-to-memoriemenu. Enigste nadeel van deze manier is dat je dan niet op andere flashbuttons kunt klikken.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Beste forumleden,

ik ben sindskort trotse eigenaar van een MA Lightcommander 12/2. er is alleen een probleem met de tafel. het is onzin om een nieuw forum te starten dus daarom door op deze.

het probleem is als volgt:
Als ik de MA aanzet springt hij op de display in FATAL ERROR!!!
ik kan dan kiezen uit twee opties INIT of NOINIT. als ik kies voor NOINIT dan geeft de tafels al zijn errors weer zoals: PATCH ERROR, CHASER ERROR, MIDI ERROR, MEMORY ERROR etc. als ik kies voor INIT schiet de tafel gewoon in hoe hij eigenlijk zou aan moeten springen. opzich dat hij die errors aangeeft is nie zo erg, maar hij onthoudt door die errors geen chasers en PATCH instellingen meer (anders zou hij ook geen error geven :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

volgens de vorige eigenaar ligt het eraan dat hij of iemand anders tijdens de show de MEMORY CARD er zomaar hebben uitgetrokken. sindsdien is de tafel dit gaan doen volgens hem. 

ik heb de tafel al proberen te resetten etc. , maar niets helpt. volgens de eigenaar moet ik gewoon de Memorycard er weer induwen en dan fatsoenlijk "afsluiten". is dit de enige manier?? 
en zo ja, kan iemand uit de regio Land van Cuijck (Noord-Brabant) of regio venray (Limburg) mij even helpen aan z'n kaart zodat het probleem is opgelost. want die kaarten zijn duur, en ik heb er geen nodig als de memory van de tafel gewoon fatsoenlijk werkt.

ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen want het is nogal vervelend!

mvg,

Pim

----------


## CoenCo

> Beste forumleden,
> 
> ik ben sindskort trotse eigenaar van een MA Lightcommander 12/2. er is alleen een probleem met de tafel. het is onzin om een nieuw forum te starten dus daarom door op deze.
> 
> het probleem is als volgt:
> Als ik de MA aanzet springt hij op de display in FATAL ERROR!!!
> ik kan dan kiezen uit twee opties INIT of NOINIT. als ik kies voor NOINIT dan geeft de tafels al zijn errors weer zoals: PATCH ERROR, CHASER ERROR, MIDI ERROR, MEMORY ERROR etc. als ik kies voor INIT schiet de tafel gewoon in hoe hij eigenlijk zou aan moeten springen. opzich dat hij die errors aangeeft is nie zo erg, maar hij onthoudt door die errors geen chasers en PATCH instellingen meer (anders zou hij ook geen error geven )
> 
> volgens de vorige eigenaar ligt het eraan dat hij of iemand anders tijdens de show de MEMORY CARD er zomaar hebben uitgetrokken. sindsdien is de tafel dit gaan doen volgens hem. 
> ...



Probeer eens een wipe-all op de tafel uit te voeren:
*tafel uitzetten
*beide softbuttons + exit ingedrukt houden
*tafel aanzetten
*knoppen loslaten, daarna YES selecteren.
alles wordt nu gewist uit de tafel. Als hij hierna nog steeds errors geeft, dan is of de geheugen-batterij leeg, of hij is echt stuk. In beide gevallen => dealer bellen.
Succes

----------


## meine

> of de geheugen-batterij leeg, of hij is echt stuk. In beide gevallen => dealer bellen.



Met een 24/6 heb ik ongeveer hetzelfde gehad (de tafel ging spontaan aan/uit, oplossing was het vervangen van de bufferaccu). Echter na het vervangen van de accu kreeg ik ook foutmeldingen bij het opstarten. Echter als de tafel dan werd uitgezet en weer aan dan was de vorige foutmelding verholpen en kreeg je de volgende. Ik heb daarna de tafel enkele keren aan/uit gezet totdat alle foutmeldingen 'waren doorlopen'.
Uiteindelijk draait alles weer prima.

Ik zou in dit geval dus de accu vervangen. Kost bijna niets en is prima zelf te doen.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

beste forumleden,

ik had de importeur rolight gemaild, en idd ze denken daar ook dat de backup accu op is. ik heb er dan nu ook een nieuwe besteld. hartelijk dank voor jullie meedenken.
indien dit niet werkt, zou ik dan ook nieuwe software erop kunnen laten zetten?

maar goed, dan moet ik het het weekend maar zo doen en alles opnieuw erin progge. het is maar twee disco klusjes. :Stick Out Tongue:  

fijn weekend.

mvg,

Pim

----------


## CoenCo

Nieuwe software komt in de vorm van een EEprom-chip (of twee) die je bij rolight kan bestellen. Als je de oude chips retour stuurt is dat meestal nog gratis ook (behalve verzendkosten).

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hallo,

ben nu zelf ook eigenaar van een Lightcommander 24/6.
Ga hem vrijdag gebruiken in combinatie met een 30 tal parren en 2 scannertjes van 6 kanalen. Dus zal wel niet zo veel problemen opleveren.

Maar wat ik me af vroeg, als jullie intelligent op een 24/6 programmeren, programmeer je dan alleen de pan/tilt bewegingen, en de kleurenwielen/gobo's/goborotatie/shutter op de auxen om manueel te bedienen. Of programmeer je die ook mee?

Want als je die dingen mee programmeert dan heb je daar in principe (als de chase loopt) geen verdere controle meer over...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wat je programmeert moet je zelf weten, maar je zou evt. een aantal verschillende chases hiervoor kunnen programmeren die je vervolgens onder je chase-memories zet. Het makkelijkste is om eerst de scans te programmeren en na afloop de faders pas naar je dimmers voor conventioneel te patchen. De 24/6 is niet bedoeld voor bewegend licht, maar als je genoegen neemt hele basic programma's/standen/chases, kun je wel uit de voeten.

Succes!

----------


## sjoerd1990

aangezien je meerdere chases tegelijk kan laten lopen. zou ik een chase maken voor pan/tilt en een paar voor de kleuren/gobo's dan kan je per pan/tilt chase kiezen welke kleuren gobo's chase je wil laten lopen.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> aangezien je meerdere chases tegelijk kan laten lopen. zou ik een chase maken voor pan/tilt en een paar voor de kleuren/gobo's dan kan je per pan/tilt chase kiezen welke kleuren gobo's chase je wil laten lopen.



Kan ik wel wat mee, goed idee..!

En uiteraard weet ik wel dat dit niet de meest handige tafel is voor intelli, dat is ook zeker niet mijn hoofddoel, maar denk niet dat een tweetal kleine scannertjes problemen gaan geven...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## meine

Goedemorgen allemaal,

Laatst heb ik een MA cardreader aangeschaft. Nu is er vanaf de MA site het programma LC12EDIT te downloaden om lichtstanden/patch e.d. offline te kunnen bewerken. Echter ik heb het idee dat dit programma enkel voor de 12 kanaals versie bruikbaar is (vandaar waarschijnlijk ook de 12 in de programmanaam). 

Weet iemand of er ook een programma beschikbaar is voor de 24 kanaals tafel?

----------


## Dave

> Kan ik wel wat mee, goed idee..!
> 
> En uiteraard weet ik wel dat dit niet de meest handige tafel is voor intelli, dat is ook zeker niet mijn hoofddoel, maar denk niet dat een tweetal kleine scannertjes problemen gaan geven...
> 
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Gaat prima, het wil ook met 4 macs en 16 parren. 
Als je je specials op kill-mode zet, kun je daar perfect kleuren of gobo's onder programmeren. Chases op submasters 13-16, en de bewegingen onder de chase sectie vanwege de fade.

----------


## 4uss

Ik heb een vraagje:

Mijn MA Lightcommander 24/6 uit 1991 heeft inmiddels wat last van slijtage (hoe is het toch mogelijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) en de draaiknop heeft het een beetje begeven. Ik ben er al achter dat het probleem echt in de knop zit, want de tafel ligt al uit elkaar, maar nu zou ik dus graag een nieuwe willen bestellen ergens. Heeft iemand enig idee waar ik dat kan doen? (Liefst in Nederland)

En dan nog een ding: de faders op de tafel doen het allemaal nog wel, maar beginnen toch wel vrij hard aan het einde van hun leven te komen, voornamelijk de onderste presetfaders. Ik heb al wel nieuwe faders gevonden in een webshop, maar deze zijn voor de modellen vanaf S/N1693, en mijn LC heeft een serienummer in de 1400, en heeft daardoor nog plastic ipv metalen faders. Heeft iemand ervaring met het vervangen van plastic faders door de metalen varianten, en werkt dit goed?

Verder werkt de tafel nog naar behoren, dus ik vind het wel een kleine investering waard om hem weer helemaal goed te laten werken. Ik zag dat de faders rond de 5 euro kosten, en als ik alleen de onderste faders (presets + masters) vervang heb ik er 21 nodig, en dat is nog wel te doen.

Alvast bedankt,

Gertjan Bijl

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> maar nu zou ik dus graag een nieuwe willen bestellen ergens. Heeft iemand enig idee waar ik dat kan doen? (Liefst in Nederland)



Even met de firma Rolight bellen. Zij leveren alle MA materialen, en kunnen de onderdelen eventueel naar je dealer opsturen.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## 4uss

> Even met de firma Rolight bellen. Zij leveren alle MA materialen, en kunnen de onderdelen eventueel naar je dealer opsturen.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Dit heb ik gedaan, en daar heb ik ook meteen het fader-probleem mee opgelost, want zij kunnen de 'oude' plastic faders ook nog leveren. Dit even ter informatie voor anderen die dit later misschien nalezen.

Bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## Jürgen

Je kunt bij de LC12/2 als je hem in theater mode hebt staan een chase maken waarbij je elke stap een fadetijd kunt geven.

dit heb ik gedaan simpel chaseje van 3 stappen en bij elke stap een fadetijd van 10 sec aangegeven, maar als ik hem dan op sla onder een memory stapt ie gewoon hard door zonder fade.

we willen dit gaan gebruiken voor het heel langzaam van kleur laten veranderen van een wand of vitrage doek met de cls pixel barren. je kunt wel een manual fade tijd aangeven maar die is dan maximaal 10 seconden en dat is te snel.

wie kan mij uitleggen hoe dit werkt.

groetjes Jürgen

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hallo Jürgen,

als je bij een Lightcommander een chase aan een memoryfader toewijst (chase to memory) dan vervalt de functie fadetijd.

Als je de chase gewoon via het 'chase menu' bedient werkt het wel.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## vaud

Ik heb toevallig vrijdag mijn 12/2 ge-update en kan nu ook gebruik maken van de "theatre mode"

Volgens de beschrijving kan je als je gebruik maakt van de theatre mode de chaser alleen met de "step" bedienen dus handmatig naar de volgende stand in de vooraf ingestelde fadetime.

Je kan natuurlijk meerdere stappen gebruiken voor één kleur en zo de maximale tijd verlengen.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Ik heb toevallig vrijdag mijn 12/2 ge-update en kan nu ook gebruik maken van de "theatre mode"



Heb je de software zelf op een EPROM gebrandt of heb je kant en klare EPROM's gekocht? Hoewel mijn 24/6 momenteel ff open ligt (ik kan helaas nu ff niet de tijd opbrengen om de hele boel af te zoeken naar het probleem) draai ik daar ook nog een oude software versie op (v.2.53 huidig is 2.59).
Ik heb totaal geen idee wat en of er iets wezenlijks is veranderd in die paar versies. (Rolight had het over geupdate fixture libraries... die waren volgens mij nog niet helemaal wakker.  :Big Grin:  maar konden mij verder ook niets vertellen...) Misschien dat iemand weet wat er wel veranderd is?
En als het wel belangrijk is... Kan iemand die EPROM's fixen?





> Volgens de beschrijving kan je als je gebruik maakt van de theatre mode de chaser alleen met de "step" bedienen dus handmatig naar de volgende stand in de vooraf ingestelde fadetime.
> 
> Je kan natuurlijk meerdere stappen gebruiken voor één kleur en zo de maximale tijd verlengen.



Oftewel gewoon via het 'chase-menu' en niet met de memory faders... Daar ligt dus het probleem van Jürgen.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## vaud

> Heb je de software zelf op een EPROM gebrandt of heb je kant en klare EPROM's gekocht?
> 
> Oftewel gewoon via het 'chase-menu' en niet met de memory faders... Daar ligt dus het probleem van Jürgen.



1 
Zelf gebrand, in 13 jaar was er toch wel wat veranderd.

2 
Het probleem is dat jürgen een langer fadetime wil hebben dan de maximale 10 seconden (x-fade), je kan dit dus oplossen (wel lekker omslachtig) door een chase te maken met bijvoorbeeld 6 memory's.
memory 1 : preset 3 50 % en preset 1 50%
memory 2 : preset 1 100 %
memory 3 : preset 1 50 % en preset 2 50 %
memory 4 : preset 2 100 %
memory 5 : preset 2 50 % en preset 3 50 %
memory 6 : preset 3 100 %

snappen jullie het nog of snap ik het probleem niet?

----------


## Jürgen

ik zal het eens gaan proberen zonder hem in eem memory op te slaan

ik kan de fade tijd ook verhogen door van 0% naar 100% in bijvoorbeeld 5 stappen te doen dan zit ik op 50 seconden of heb ik dat mis

jurgen

----------


## vaud

> ik kan de fade tijd ook verhogen door van 0% naar 100% in bijvoorbeeld 5 stappen te doen dan zit ik op 50 seconden of heb ik dat mis



Helemaal goed !  :Smile:

----------


## meine

> Ik heb totaal geen idee wat en of er iets wezenlijks is veranderd in die paar versies. (Rolight had het over geupdate fixture libraries... die waren volgens mij nog niet helemaal wakker.  maar konden mij verder ook niets vertellen...) Misschien dat iemand weet wat er wel veranderd is?
> En als het wel belangrijk is... Kan iemand die EPROM's fixen?



Hmm, fixture libraries op een MA24/6!?? Dit lijkt mij wel een interessante update!  :Big Grin: 
Zelf weet ik het verschil tussen de versies ook niet, maar omdat je bij Rolight gratis een setje eproms kunt krijgen met de nieuwste versie lijkt mij de keuze niet moeilijk. Even mailen/bellen en binnen no-time heb je ze in huis. Daarna wel even je oude eproms retour sturen.

----------


## Jürgen

ja het is gelukt

met cls pixel bar. een chase gemaakt in de theater mode elke keer met 10% omhoog/omlaag. chase is nu wel 60 stappen groot en dan met auto run/x-fade en frequentie lekker langzaam laten lopen over de diverse kleuren.

dank je wel hugo en de rest

groetjes en tot de volgende vraag

jurgen

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Hmm, fixture libraries op een MA24/6!?? Dit lijkt mij wel een interessante update! 
> Zelf weet ik het verschil tussen de versies ook niet, maar omdat je bij Rolight gratis een setje eproms kunt krijgen met de nieuwste versie lijkt mij de keuze niet moeilijk. Even mailen/bellen en binnen no-time heb je ze in huis. Daarna wel even je oude eproms retour sturen.



Ja mij ook wel eerlijk gezegd...  :Big Grin: 

Maar even omruilen doen ze niet meer, dit was wat ik een half jaar terug van Rolight kreeg:





> De eprom waar je om vroeg  kunnen wij niet kostenloos omruilen. Vroeger was dit wel het geval, maar  MA had hier zoveel kosten en moeite mee dat ze hebben besloten dit niet  meer te doen. De eprom is wel te bestellen waarmee je meer fixtures in  je library hebt.



Maare, denken jullie dat het nuttig is om te updaten. Kan iemand die dingen makkelijk branden?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Hmm, fixture libraries op een MA24/6!?? Dit lijkt mij wel een interessante update! 
> Zelf weet ik het verschil tussen de versies ook niet, maar omdat je bij Rolight gratis een setje eproms kunt krijgen met de nieuwste versie lijkt mij de keuze niet moeilijk. Even mailen/bellen en binnen no-time heb je ze in huis. Daarna wel even je oude eproms retour sturen.



MA 24/6 heeft GEEN fixture libraries. Voor zover ik weet zit al sinds jaar en dag (gok zo'n 15 jaar ongeveer) versie 2.59 op de tafel. Updates zijn er in ieder geval niet geweest sinds ik met de tafel werk, en dat is dus 15 jaar...

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Dave

Tja, die van mij heeft versie 2.55. Ik heb toen met Rolight gebeld, volgens hen waren er geen grote verbeteringen tussen 2.55 en 2.59. Aangezien ik geen bugs tegenkom heb ik eigenlijk nooit de moeite gedaan om het spul te updaten. 
Ik kan als het moet over een eprombrander beschikken. Dan kan ik er best een zooi tegelijk branden als er vraag naar is. Moet ook de behringer MA12/2 copie nog updaten. Het lastigste zal het vinden van de eproms zijn. (Maar zie dat farnell ze verkoopt aan 4,45 ex.)

----------


## CoenCo

Bij de MA24/6:
Eén van de verschillen tussen v2.51 en v2.59 zit in de softpatch. Bij 2.51 max 8 DMXadressen per fader, 2.59 is dat veel meer (24?/32?) DMXadressen per fader. Verder een kleine verandering in het maken van chases en de theatre_timing. 
Bij de Scanco:
Voornamelijk nieuwe fixture libraries

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Heb de vraag over de software versies even naar MA zelf doorgespeelt... We zullen zien, ik houd jullie op de hoogte.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Heb reactie gehad van MA, de persoon van de technische dienst kon het mij niet vertellen, maar heeft mijn vraag weer doorgespeeld naar de ontwerper van de software...

CoenCo hierboven zat wel aardig in de buurt, hier is het overzichtje:

http://www.vanmeijeren.nl/LCII_release.jpg

Groeten Hugo

----------


## deurklink

Even iets heel anders! De nieuwe MA tafels al gezien? 

MA Lighting

----------


## Dave

Collega's,
Het bedrijf waar ik voor freelance heeft nu (eindelijk!) de beschikking over een GMA Ultralight. Heb het ding nieuw uit de doos ingewijdt en ben nu bezig om wat dingen voor te bereiden. (User profiles en dergelijke).
Ik loop nu tegen een klein puntje aan: Natuurlijk staan niet alle fixtures in het ding. Ik kon dus gelijk aan de gang om nieuwe fixtures aan te maken. Deze staan op USB-stick, maar wil ik graag VAST in de tafel hebben. Anders moet men elke keer bij een nieuwe show de fixtures laden, en je weet wat er met losse dingen als USB-sticks en floppies gebeurd. Wie stuurt me in de goede richting?

Tevens nog een andere vraag: Als je een cue opslaat, is de programmer leeg. Alleen de fixtures zijn dan nog geselecteerd. Ik kan me uit eerdere ervaringen met de tafel niet herrineren dat dit zo was. Is dit een instelling die te wijzigen is? 
In sommige gevallen is het namelijk handig dat de programmer behouden blijft namelijk.

----------


## AJB

Fixtures;

Als jij een fixture aanmaakt, blijft deze keurig op de tafel staan. Mocht je deze mee willen nemen naar andere tafels zou ik je aanraden om een demo-show te ontwerpen waar de fixtures in staan. Tevens kun je via ftp op de harddisk van de tafel komen. Mogelijkheden te over, maar in beginsel: als jij ze zelf hebt aangemaakt zal de fixture niet zomaar van de tafel verdwijnen.

Wanneer je een cue opslaat is de programmer leeg: logisch! De fixtures blijven geselecteerd. Je wilt de programmer niet standaard actief houden omdat je dan erg slecht tracking-programming kunt doen.

Maar een simpele tip; het actief maken van de alle info voor geselecteerde fixtures, doe je door op enter te drukken. Dus: fixture 19 enter, ENTER

Als je in je fixture scherm kijkt zie je alle waarders ook rood (actief) worden. Na het opslaan van een cue volsta je dan ook met ENTER om alles weer actief te maken.

Suc7,

grtz Arvid

----------


## DMiXed

hallo allemaal,

ik werk al een tijdje met een Lightcommander 24/6, en kan er al redelijk goed mee overweg. Nu wil ik me wat verder verdiepen in de mogelijkheden van de tafel, maar begrijp niet helemaal hoe de X-fader werkt. Is het mogelijk om met de x-fader twee of meerdere cues/programma's over te laten lopen die je programmeert in de 16 onderste faders? wat kan er nog meer mee gedaan worden?

Grtz Jeroen van Geffen

----------


## Dave

> Fixtures;
> 
> Als jij een fixture aanmaakt, blijft deze keurig op de tafel staan. Mocht je deze mee willen nemen naar andere tafels zou ik je aanraden om een demo-show te ontwerpen waar de fixtures in staan. Tevens kun je via ftp op de harddisk van de tafel komen. Mogelijkheden te over, maar in beginsel: als jij ze zelf hebt aangemaakt zal de fixture niet zomaar van de tafel verdwijnen.



Ah ok. Ik heb namelijk de fixture aangemaakt in On-PC, en hiervan een export/import gedaan. Maar ben er nu achter hoe het moet.
Fixture laden van USB in Full access new > from library > extern.
Dan naar fixture types, en dan export > intern.
Naar de ftp functie ben ik ook nieuwsgierig. Zag tijdens het opstarten dingen als ftp username/password voorbij komen, dus dat ga ik tzt ook eens proberen.





> Wanneer je een cue opslaat is de programmer leeg: logisch! De fixtures blijven geselecteerd. Je wilt de programmer niet standaard actief houden omdat je dan erg slecht tracking-programming kunt doen.



Misschien dat ik de laatste tijd teveel met MagicQ gewerkt hebt, hier wordt de programmer behouden. Voor beide methodes is wat te zeggen.
Is er een methode om de parameters van een cue naar de programmer te dumpen? (Bij chamsys heet dit include)

Ik ben in ieder geval weer een stukje verder. Thanks for the input.

----------


## Dave

> hallo allemaal,
> 
> ik werk al een tijdje met een Lightcommander 24/6, en kan er al redelijk goed mee overweg. Nu wil ik me wat verder verdiepen in de mogelijkheden van de tafel, maar begrijp niet helemaal hoe de X-fader werkt. Is het mogelijk om met de x-fader twee of meerdere cues/programma's over te laten lopen die je programmeert in de 16 onderste faders? wat kan er nog meer mee gedaan worden?
> 
> Grtz Jeroen van Geffen



Je kunt inderdaad je memories die onder de memory masters staan crossfaden. Als je X-fade aan hebt staan kun je de volgende stand 'inladen' door op de betreffende flashbutton te drukken, en met de fader over laten lopen.
Ik heb de X-fade alleen gebruikt voor sequences, dus een volledige show die achter elkaar doorgeschoven moet worden. Behalve met de fader kun je ook een tijd instellen, dan kun je met de GO-button overfaden.
Ik heb het ding al een tijd niet meer onder handen gehad, dus ik kan je niet meer precies vertellen welke instellingen er zijn. Dat wordt even proberen voor je.

----------


## AJB

Cue 1 Enter Enter

----------


## DMiXed

oke, thnx!

Grtz Jeroen

----------


## Svartrose

Heeft iemand ooit de GrandMA trainings DVD ontvangen? Heb hem nu twee keer aan gevraagd en maanden gewacht, maar zie niks... En ik blijk niet de enige te zijn. Waarom bieden ze hem niet gewoon ter download aan?

----------


## mvdmeulen

nee ik heb hem 3 maanden geleden ook aangevraagd maar nog steeds niet gehad
zou een goed idee zijn om hem downloadbaar te maken

greetz

mark

----------


## Lala

> Heeft iemand ooit de GrandMA trainings DVD ontvangen? Heb hem nu twee keer aan gevraagd en maanden gewacht, maar zie niks... En ik blijk niet de enige te zijn. Waarom bieden ze hem niet gewoon ter download aan?



Ik heb hem een jaar of 2 geleden aangevraagd, en toen binnen een maand binnen gekregen.

----------


## deurklink

> nee ik heb hem 3 maanden geleden ook aangevraagd maar nog steeds niet gehad
> zou een goed idee zijn om hem downloadbaar te maken
> 
> greetz
> 
> mark



Anders even bij rolight enschede proberen? Daar heb ik hem van..

----------


## Funmaker

ook al eens aangevraagd gehad en tot op heden niet gezien  :Smile:

----------


## Svartrose

> Anders even bij rolight enschede proberen? Daar heb ik hem van..



Done. Laat jullie weten wat ervan terecht is gekomen  :Smile:

----------


## Svartrose

> Music Power: Een schema heb ik niet, maar wel weet ik dat de faders [van de  MA 24/6] precies dezelfde zijn als die van de showtec showmaster/scenesetter.
> 
> grtzz
> ERC



Hmm, is dat zo? Heb met beide tafels gewerkt, maar heb nou niet bepaald het idee dat de faders bij beiden even lekker lopen. (en, ja, ik weet dat er bij de MA een schuimlaagje overheen zit)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Heeft iemand ooit de GrandMA trainings DVD ontvangen? Heb hem nu twee keer aan gevraagd en maanden gewacht, maar zie niks... En ik blijk niet de enige te zijn. Waarom bieden ze hem niet gewoon ter download aan?



Ik weet niet precies meer wanneer ik 'm had aangevraagd (januari of zo?)

Response van MA was dat het iets langer kon duren, omdat ze met een nieuwe versie bezig waren. 2 of 3 weken later lag er een dvd op de deurmat, verzonden door RoLight.

----------


## Svartrose

Heb een mail terug van Rolight, en ze sturen de DVD op. Blijft de vraag waarom die DVD niet gewoon online staat, lijkt me een hoop rompslomp minder voor MA en haar distrubiteurs.

EDIT:
2 dagen later: de dvd is binnen! En nog in een mooie DVD hoes ook nog! Ben helemaal happy!

----------


## rolanddeg

MA advies gevraagd!

Momenteel ben ik bezig met het technisch renoveren van een poppodium. Dit gebouw is ongeveer 6 jaar geleden gebouwd en ingericht. Momenteel zijn we in bezit van:
SGM Studio 24 SC
4x Martin MX1
2x Atomic 3000
4x Showtech Genesis 575
24 dimmerkanalen --> stuk of 50 parren er aan?
20x CLS LED par 56

Daar moet aan toegevoegd gaan worden:
8x QMaxz QS250 movinghead
4x QMaxz QS250 washhead

Aangezien er op die SGM maar 12 plaatsen zijn voor intelligente lampen gaat dit een probleem opleveren. Ofterwijl: er moet een nieuwe lichttafel aangeschaft worden. Maar nu het bekende probleem, budget. Mijn oog was gevallen op een héle scherpe aanbieding van een Pearl 2008 en 2010, maar ook op een GrandMA micro. 

Van verschillende kanten wordt naar mij geroepen dat de Pearl tafels niet de betrouwbaarste en ook niet de simpelste zijn, dus ben ik wat verder gaan oriënteren. Al snel struikelde ik over de GMA serie, en de Micro past mooi binnen het budget. Helaas is er niet genoeg geld voor de Ultralight...

Aangezien ik MA-noob ben is mijn vraag: raden jullie een MA micro aan of af om de lampen die hierboven zijn genoemd mee aan te sturen? Hoe bevalt het met live ingrijpen, timen, en het belangrijkste (er moeten "beginnelingen" mee gaan werken): is zo'n tafel niet al te moelijk qua programmeren en uitvoeren? 

Een extra plan van me is om een tekenkamer in te richtingen, met het idee dat er met MA 3D ontworpen en geoefend kan worden. Werkt dit ook praktisch en redelijk noob-proof?

Kortom, is deze tafel toereikend voor deze toepassing, of is een Pearl toch praktischer?

----------


## Skygrinder

> Heb een mail terug van Rolight, en ze sturen de DVD op. Blijft de vraag waarom die DVD niet gewoon online staat, lijkt me een hoop rompslomp minder voor MA en haar distrubiteurs.



die staat ook deels online op het youtube kanaal van malighting.
YouTube - Kanaal van MALightingInt

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> die staat ook deels online op het youtube kanaal van malighting.
> YouTube - Kanaal van MALightingInt



Kuch kuch, zouden er mensen bestaan die nóg monotoner kunnen praten dan dit vrouwtje? Video is zeer duidelijk, maar na 2 minuten begin je je toch echt wel volop te irriteren aan die voice-over.  :EEK!: 

@Rolanddeg: Ik heb verder geen ervaring op de Grand MA, maar als ik af ga op de rest van de MA producten dan vermoed ik dat ook de GMA kinderlijk eenvoudig te bedienen is. De gebruiksvriendelijkheid van MA producten is over het algemeen zeer hoog.

Voorbeeldje: had laatst een meisje die nog nooit een lichttafel van dichtbij gezien had binnen 5 minuten aan het programmeren op een MA 24/6. No problemo.  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## AJB

Beste Roland,

Ik ben toch wel een voorstander van MA, maar ga je toch in deze anders adviseren. Binnen een poppodium heb je te maken met live-situaties en mensen die snel moeten kunnen wennen aan een apparaat. Een grotere GrandMA zou je daar zeker blij kunnen maken, maar de "mini" consoles zijn echt niet geschikt voor je toepassing. Deze moet je vooral zien als een mogelijkheid voor vaste toepassingen om shows te draaien die reeds geprogrammeerd zijn.

Neem lekker die Pearl: daar ga je in dit geval heel blij van worden. Beste optie is doorsparen voor een GrandMA, maar ook bij een Ultralight zou ik je in een poppodium adviseren om er een losse dmx-remote bij te nemen voor extra fadertjes.


PS Voor elke lichttafel moet je beginnen met een degelijke training. Er zijn weinig tafels die alle mogelijkheden onthullen zodra je ze aanzet... Daarnaast is het vaak niet de machine maar de kennis van programmeren/armaturen die het lastig maakt. Belangrijk dus: regel bij de aanschaf ook een training!

----------


## rolanddeg

Beste Arvid,

Ik hoopte al een reactie van jouw kant te krijgen  :Big Grin: 

Maar een duidelijk antwoord, bedankt! Vanmiddag kwam ik ongeveer tot dezelfde conclusie toen ik in gesprek zat met een vertegenwoordiger van Rolight. Dus het is me nu helemaal duidelijk: het zal een Pearl gaan worden.

De training is inderdaad een logisch verhaal, die zat ook al in de begroting opgenomen.

Bedankt!

----------


## Svartrose

Natuurlijk is het een kwestie van smaak en uitproberen, maar omdat ik het wiel niet helemaal opnieuw wil uitvinden zou ik graag van GrandMA gebruikers willen horen hoe zij hun tafel programmeren en gebruiken als deze live gebruikt wordt voor muziek die je niet kent. Ik stel me zo een situatie voor met 24 movingheads (12 wash, 12 spot), 48 dimmerkanalen, 4 Atomics en een PC met Arkaos bijvoorbeeld. Vanuit eigen situatie vertellen is ook prima natuurlijk.

Ben heel benieuwd!

----------


## AJB

Daar hebben ze nou trainingen voor uitgevonden...

----------


## Svartrose

Tja, dat snap ik, maar die kosten (denk ik) veel geld. Denk dat je een beter antwoord kunt geven AJB  :Wink:  werk je nog in de Time-out? Hoe gaat dat daar?

PS: ik ken inmiddels veel functies, maar nu nog een geheel ervan maken. Daar gaat het mij om.

----------


## Erik steeman

Ik weet uit eigen ervaring op de Ultralight dat het een kwestie van proberen is wat je het beste bevalt. Soms kan je wat afkijken van lichttechneuten die langs komen. (Vooral als ze niet te snel zijn met programmeren).
Ik weet dat er op de DVD die via Welcome to the MA Lighting Homepage te krijgen is (onderkopje training) een aantal voorbeelden gegeven worden van wat grotere shows. Zelf werk ik niet met groepen moving heads (1 groep van zes washers op rij boven podium). De dimmer staat onder een fader op de buttons heb ik twee rijen met kleuren, daaronder twee rijen met posities en effecten. Op de 2e pagina buttons nog aantal kleureffecten. Faders gebruik ik om lijntjes conventioneel licht bij te schuiven. Als ik meer dan negen faders nodig heb hiervoor kan ik softwarematig in het touchscreen faders bij programmeren. Soms sluit ik een externe DMX-faderbak aan met 16 extra schuiven.

----------


## Lighting Operator

> Tja, dat snap ik, maar die kosten (denk ik) veel geld. Denk dat je een beter antwoord kunt geven AJB  werk je nog in de Time-out? Hoe gaat dat daar?
> 
> PS: ik ken inmiddels veel functies, maar nu nog een geheel ervan maken. Daar gaat het mij om.




Ik zou zeggen: kom er een keer kijken als ik aan het werk ben. Je weet me te bereiken...  AJB zul je daar niet gauw tegen het lijf lopen maar ik ben er altijd wel te vinden.

Groeten Alex

----------


## AJB

Bij een lichttafel is de opzet main-item. Voor elk type show is dat verschillend. Er zijn wel een heleboel trucs om dit logisch en vooral snel te kunnen doen. Dit soort zaken leer je in een training: niet met wat tekst op een forum.

Time-Out is door mij voorzien van zo'n opzet, maar ik ben daar inmiddels al ruim een jaar weg. De lightjockeys aldaar vermaken zich tegenwoordig prima geloof ik.

Een operator snapt een systeem, kent programmatuur door en door en kan oplossingen verzinnen voor complexe uitdagingen. Da's iets anders dan 24 lampen draaiende krijgen op een lichttafel: dat kan iedereen.

Trainingen zijn niet altijd duur: vooral niet als je met een groep mensen bent. Daarnaast kun je in Nederland ook opleidingen volgen waar bijv. een basis-training GrandMA bij in zit (MA College Amsterdam).

PS Alex: het is een light board operator, geen light operator  :Wink:  Tenzij je met de menu-tjes op de lamp gaat zitten klooien, maar dat lijkt me sterk  :Smile:

----------


## Lighting Operator

> PS Alex: het is een light board operator, geen light operator  Tenzij je met de menu-tjes op de lamp gaat zitten klooien, maar dat lijkt me sterk



 
Menu-tjes instellen op lampen hoort inderdaad niet tot mijn core-business gelukkig, maar zeker bedankt voor de tip. Mocht ik van beroep willen veranderen kan ik het in iedergeval een naam geven...

Siggy's en profielen zijn gauw genoeg veranderd maar een accountnaam iets minder snel. Met die "schande" moet ik maar leren leven.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Q-av

Vind light board operator ook weer heel erg smal gepakt.

Alsof je niet meer weet als alleen je MA.

Daarbij zeg je met Lighting operator dat je DE verlichting bestuurd, je lichtcomputer is daarbij een hulpmiddel.
Nou moet ik ook eerlijk zijn dat ik desk beter vind klinken dan board.
Board is alsof je gaat surfen  :Embarrassment: 

Met AJB's omschrijving zou je dan dus een fixture operator zijn :Big Grin:

----------


## rene.derksen

Het is Lighting operator, anders zou AJB ook lampen designen...?

----------


## AJB

Operaten: "controlling the function of a machine". Dat doe je dus op een lichttafel. In de productiewereld ben je "machineoperator" geen "kip richting snij-machine operator". Je bedient je lichttafel namelijk, niet je lampen. Dat de lampen reageren op je lichttafel is een gevolg van je programmatie. Je mag jezelf wel "lighting controller" noemen, al klinkt dat vrij imbiciel. Wat controleren doe je ze wel namelijk.

Een (board) operator is iemand met vakkennis van een lichttafel, niet te verwarren met lichtman, lightjockey of technicus.

Lighting Design is de vertaling van LICHTontwerp, niet lampontwerp. 

Leuke bijdehante reacties dus: maar volgende keer iets langer nadenken.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Beste,

Inmiddels ben ik al een heel eind met het trainen op de GrandMa onPC i.c.m. GrandMa 3D. Mijn vraag is vrij simpel, in GrandMa 3D kun je vanuit verschillen camera posities je stage bekijken, eventueel zelfs fullscreen. Ik zou graag op 3 van mijn 4 schermen een (fullscreen?) camera positie willen hebben, is dat mogelijk? Op mijn 4e scherm draai ik dan GrandMa onPC gekoppeld via het interne netwerk.

Zelf heb ik al meerdere pogingen gedaan om het voorelkaar te krijgen, maar elke keer krijg ik niet 3 afzonderlijke schermen. Zie ik iets over het hoofd, of is het simpelweg niet mogelijk?

----------


## joep hofman

ik heb een vraag.
ik weet dat je met de 24/6 bewegend licht kunt besturen maar kan dit ook met de 12/2??

----------


## Stoney3K

> ik heb een vraag.
> ik weet dat je met de 24/6 bewegens licht kunt besturen maar kan dit ook met de 12/2??



De 12/2 doet alleen conventioneel licht.

Natuurlijk kun je bewegend licht dan wel aansturen, maar de tafel kan niet 'zien' dat het bewegend licht is en je mist dus ook een hoop features daarvoor zoals een joystick en knoppen voor bv. gobo, dimmer, shutter, enz. Een 6 kanaals scan zal de tafel gewoon als 6 losse parren beschouwen.

----------


## Svartrose

Net zoals de 24/6 dus. Alleen zijn je faders op een 12/2 wel heel erg snel bezet met bewegend licht, Over wat voor bewegend licht praten we hier?

In princiepe kan elke DMX-tafel bewegend licht aansturen.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Goed, ik ga nu mijn eerste kritiek leveren op GrandMAonPC: 

Ik heb vandaag de OnPC2 bekeken, na een aantal jaar op OnPC1 te hebben gewerkt. Altijd grappig om te zien hoe dingen zich ontwikkelen. 

Mijn schrik was groot, OnPC2 vind ik zo wirwarig, het ziet er onlogisch uit en vind het (met enige schaamte) zeer slecht werk wat MA hier heeft verricht. 
OnPC1 was met een mooie layout een fantastisch programma, maar OnPC2 lijkt dit helemaal niet meer te hebben...

Wat zijn jullie meningen hierover? Meer mensen die OnPC2 hebben geprobeerd? 

3D2 (6) is daarentegen wel super vet!

----------


## kokkie

> De 12/2 doet alleen conventioneel licht.
> 
> Natuurlijk kun je bewegend licht dan wel aansturen, maar de tafel kan niet 'zien' dat het bewegend licht is en je mist dus ook een hoop features daarvoor zoals een joystick en knoppen voor bv. gobo, dimmer, shutter, enz. Een 6 kanaals scan zal de tafel gewoon als 6 losse parren beschouwen.



Sinds wanneer kunnen DMX stuurtafels 'zien'????
Of denken????

Dat is draadje 4 en 5 in de DMX kabel en die worden met DMX-protocol in hooguit 1% van de in NL en BE meest gebruikte producten gebruikt.

En een joystick is geen 'feature', maar een reden om de tafel niet te kopen. Waarom moet de text gobo en shutter eigenlijk op een knop staan? Bij een 24/6 heb je een aantal buttons die je daar uitstekend voor kan gebruiken. 
Met een 24/6 kan je op een klote feest een hele avond plezier hebben met 8 spotjes ala Mac250, maar met een 12/2 moet je het toch met maar 4 spotjes doen. Verder moet je met een 12/2 rekening houden dat je maar 100 dmx channels kan gebruiken, waar je met de 24/6 tot 256 kan. 

Je eigen creativiteit is de beperking en je moet echt een beetje werken in plaats van die slappe shape generator aan te slingeren, maar ik heb liever iemand die zijn best doet met een 12/2 dan iedere idioot die met minder dan 16 spots een shape generator durft te gebruiken. Maar goed, die noemen zich dan ook LJ of operator en zitten met een stijve achter de tafel 'kijk mij hoe goed ik ben' terwijl er gewoon absoluut niks uit hun handen komt. 

Met zo'n conventioneel tafeltje leer je tenminste echt wat er gebeurt in zo'n armatuur en wat er allemaal voor info nodig is om er licht uit te krijgen. Dus als het niet te uitgebreid is dewoon doen!

----------


## Svartrose

> Wat zijn jullie meningen hierover? Meer mensen die OnPC2 hebben geprobeerd? 
> 
> 3D2 (6) is daarentegen wel super vet!



Erg veel kan ik er niet over zeggen, maar mijn eerste ervaring was dezelfde. Doe mij ook maar de lompe teletubbie iconen van OnPc1.  :Smile: 
Daarnaast is mijn touchscreen 4:3 en is OnPc2 breedbeeld, dus ik blijf lekker bij v1. In v1 valt nog zoveeel te leren...

De nieuwe 3D is inderdaad een hele verbetering, mits je een moderne grafische kaart hebt.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Sinds wanneer kunnen DMX stuurtafels 'zien'????
> Of denken????
> 
> Dat is draadje 4 en 5 in de DMX kabel en die worden met DMX-protocol in hooguit 1% van de in NL en BE meest gebruikte producten gebruikt.



*kuch* Remote Device Management... *kuch* (Niet dat de 12/2 dat ooit heeft of zal hebben, maar goed...)





> En een joystick is geen 'feature', maar een reden om de tafel niet te kopen. Waarom moet de text gobo en shutter eigenlijk op een knop staan? Bij een 24/6 heb je een aantal buttons die je daar uitstekend voor kan gebruiken. 
> Met een 24/6 kan je op een klote feest een hele avond plezier hebben met 8 spotjes ala Mac250, maar met een 12/2 moet je het toch met maar 4 spotjes doen.



Je mag toch met de 12/2 al heel creatief gaan patchen als je 4 MAC250's op die tafel wil krijgen, vooral als je er nog conventioneel naast hebt. Die 24 schuifjes zitten immers gauw vol, al zul je een hoop kunnen bezuinigen door de pan/tilt op 8 bit te zetten en bepaalde effecten van de headjes (gobo rotation, prisma) totaal niet te gebruiken of samen te pakken onder 1 schuif. Lijkt me wel een leuke uitdaging!





> Met zo'n conventioneel tafeltje leer je tenminste echt wat er gebeurt in zo'n armatuur en wat er allemaal voor info nodig is om er licht uit te krijgen. Dus als het niet te uitgebreid is dewoon doen!



Ik ben zelf ook op een Scene Setter in het lokale cultuur-centrumpje begonnen, en uiteindelijk heb ik zelf daar de 'grote' SGM Regia 256/36 (beetje vergelijkbaar met de MA 24/6) weer aan de gang geholpen. We hebben daar nog niet zo veel intelligent licht (behalve 2 oude MSD200 scans), dus het blijft roeien met de riemen die we hebben. Van de grond af werken is inderdaad wel leuk, want je zit recht op de techniek en niet alleen maar op knopjes te duwen om een 'showtje' te maken. Ik heb op een andere lokatie met een Roadhog gewerkt en dat werkt toch even totaal anders, geef mij de bak met schuiven maar!

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

hallo stone3k

wat bedoel je met


*kuch* Remote Device Management... *kuch*

joost

----------


## deurklink

> Goed, ik ga nu mijn eerste kritiek leveren op GrandMAonPC: 
> 
> Ik heb vandaag de OnPC2 bekeken, na een aantal jaar op OnPC1 te hebben gewerkt. Altijd grappig om te zien hoe dingen zich ontwikkelen. 
> 
> Mijn schrik was groot, OnPC2 vind ik zo wirwarig, het ziet er onlogisch uit en vind het (met enige schaamte) zeer slecht werk wat MA hier heeft verricht. 
> OnPC1 was met een mooie layout een fantastisch programma, maar OnPC2 lijkt dit helemaal niet meer te hebben...
> 
> Wat zijn jullie meningen hierover? Meer mensen die OnPC2 hebben geprobeerd? 
> 
> 3D2 (6) is daarentegen wel super vet!



 
Ben het zeker met je eens dat onpc 2 niet heel bruikbaar vind maar ken de tafel ook nog niet.(de versie 2 dan) Heb redelijk wat ervaring met een grandMA ultralight 1 maar heb dat ding ook niet thuis staan. Voorbereiden met onPC en 3d vond ik erg fijn thuis. 

Iets raars in de nieuwe 3d is dat ik de afmeting van bijvoorbeeld een doekje niet kan aanpassen (lxbxh). Alleen door de scale aan te passen maar dan weet ik niet de echte maten!.. Of doe ik iets verkeerd? Heb hier echt al een hele tijd op zitten zoeken en puzzelen..

----------


## Funmaker

@vaneenbergen: RDM of remote device management is een vrij gloednieuw protocol waarmee als je lampen/tafel/laptop of weet ik wat dit ondersteund je gegevens van je lamp kan krijgen zoals lamp errors, lamp status en dergelijke meer. 
Dit protocol werkt gewoon over een dmx snoer net zoals dmx alleen moet je dan zorgen dat bv je booster ook in omgekeerde richting werkt...

wiki linkje:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDM_(lighting)

----------


## DJ-Jan

> @vaneenbergen: RDM of remote device management is een vrij gloednieuw protocol waarmee als je lampen/tafel/laptop of weet ik wat dit ondersteund je gegevens van je lamp kan krijgen zoals lamp errors, lamp status en dergelijke meer. 
> Dit protocol werkt gewoon over een dmx snoer net zoals dmx alleen moet je dan zorgen dat bv je booster ook in omgekeerde richting werkt...
> 
> wiki linkje:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDM_(lighting)



Als je op de link klikt dan moet je ook even de ) erachter toevoegen anders werkt die niet...

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Funmaker, Joost Vaneenbergen weet heus wel wat RDM is (gezien zijn job)....  Hij speelde gewoon in op het feit dat Stoney3K insinuerde dat er een link was tussen pin 4 en 5 en RDM... wat natuurlijk niet het geval is.... RDM werkt (samen met gewone DMX) op pin 2 en 3.... pin 4 en 5 blijven nog steeds ongebruikt...


Greetz,

W

----------


## kokkie

> *kuch* Remote Device Management... *kuch* (Niet dat de 12/2 dat ooit heeft of zal hebben, maar goed...)



En wat is dit voor een opmerking??? Denk je dat ik niet weet dat dit bestaat of zo??? Waarom denk je dat ik het over 1% heb? Weet jij eigenlijk voorbeelden van feedback uit de unit die DMX ontvangt over pin 4 & 5? Weet je voorbeelden van armaturen die op dit moment af fabriek werken met RDM? 

Mooi systeem, maar voor de toekomst. Volgens mij is de GrandMA 2 er ook nog niet mee uitgerust. Ja, dat is idd de opvolger van een van de grote concurrenten van de grote broer van jouw geliefde RoadHog, waar we op dit moment naar aan het kijken zijn of die al stabiel genoeg is om in oktober een productie met 32 universes licht (idd geen video) mee te doen.

Je dacht toch niet dat ik gekke henkie ben?

----------


## deurklink

> En wat is dit voor een opmerking??? Denk je dat ik niet weet dat dit bestaat of zo??? Waarom denk je dat ik het over 1% heb? Weet jij eigenlijk voorbeelden van feedback uit de unit die DMX ontvangt over pin 4 & 5? Weet je voorbeelden van armaturen die op dit moment af fabriek werken met RDM? 
> 
> Mooi systeem, maar voor de toekomst. Volgens mij is de GrandMA 2 er ook nog niet mee uitgerust. Ja, dat is idd de opvolger van een van de grote concurrenten van de grote broer van jouw geliefde RoadHog, waar we op dit moment naar aan het kijken zijn of die al stabiel genoeg is om in oktober een productie met 32 universes licht (idd geen video) mee te doen.
> 
> Je dacht toch niet dat ik gekke henkie ben?



Over die 32 universes he... Je maakt MIJ in ieder geval nieuwsgierig?! Binnen de lijnen van dit topic natuurlijk ..

----------


## Funmaker

bij deze weten de onwetende (joost dus niet  :Wink:  ) wat het inhoudt...
zover ik momenteel zeker weet werkt ROBE al met een aantal RDM fixtures
hebben daar ook een leuk "hebbedingetje" voor dat via usb aangesloten kan worden op je pc/laptop

----------


## Stoney3K

> En wat is dit voor een opmerking??? Denk je dat ik niet weet dat dit bestaat of zo??? Waarom denk je dat ik het over 1% heb? Weet jij eigenlijk voorbeelden van feedback uit de unit die DMX ontvangt over pin 4 & 5? Weet je voorbeelden van armaturen die op dit moment af fabriek werken met RDM?



Het verbaast me een beetje dat je hier serieus op ingaat. Natuurlijk weet ik donders goed dat (bijna alle) tegenwoordige lichttafels niet in staat zijn om uit te vissen wat er aan de DMX bus hangt. Ik had niet voor niets "zien" tussen aanhalingstekens staan, want op de tafel moet je natuurlijk zelf instellen welke fixtures eraan hangen en op welke adressen deze toegewezen worden. Voor een 12/2 is dat maar één mogelijke fixture (een dimmer) en daar maximaal 24 afzonderlijke van, en dan moet je dus zelf in het achterhoofd houden dat die dimmer in werkelijkheid geen dimmer voorstelt maar een pan, tilt, gobo of whatever. 1 dimmerschuif aan meerdere adressen toewijzen kan dan weer wel.





> Mooi systeem, maar voor de toekomst. Volgens mij is de GrandMA 2 er ook nog niet mee uitgerust. Ja, dat is idd de opvolger van een van de grote concurrenten van de grote broer van jouw geliefde RoadHog, waar we op dit moment naar aan het kijken zijn of die al stabiel genoeg is om in oktober een productie met 32 universes licht (idd geen video) mee te doen.



Het feit dat ik een of twee keer met een Roadhog gewerkt heb wil niet zeggen dat het voor mij een 'geliefde' tafel is. Sterker nog, ik vind het ding lomp, in verhouding sloom en gebruikers-onvriendelijk. Als ik een scene inschuif en die wil ik ergens opslaan (zowel met intelligent als conventioneel licht), dan wil ik dat met één knop kunnen doen en niet 5 menu's door hoeven wandelen om even een wijziging in het programma te kunnen maken. Een SGM 12/24SC (of Pilot) is meer mijn ding, die is veel makkelijker voor on-the-fly werk al is het inpatchen van nieuwe fixtures lastiger.

----------


## joep hofman

> Sinds wanneer kunnen DMX stuurtafels 'zien'????
> Of denken????
> 
> Dat is draadje 4 en 5 in de DMX kabel en die worden met DMX-protocol in hooguit 1% van de in NL en BE meest gebruikte producten gebruikt.
> 
> En een joystick is geen 'feature', maar een reden om de tafel niet te kopen. Waarom moet de text gobo en shutter eigenlijk op een knop staan? Bij een 24/6 heb je een aantal buttons die je daar uitstekend voor kan gebruiken. 
> Met een 24/6 kan je op een klote feest een hele avond plezier hebben met 8 spotjes ala Mac250, maar met een 12/2 moet je het toch met maar 4 spotjes doen. Verder moet je met een 12/2 rekening houden dat je maar 100 dmx channels kan gebruiken, waar je met de 24/6 tot 256 kan. 
> 
> Je eigen creativiteit is de beperking en je moet echt een beetje werken in plaats van die slappe shape generator aan te slingeren, maar ik heb liever iemand die zijn best doet met een 12/2 dan iedere idioot die met minder dan 16 spots een shape generator durft te gebruiken. Maar goed, die noemen zich dan ook LJ of operator en zitten met een stijve achter de tafel 'kijk mij hoe goed ik ben' terwijl er gewoon absoluut niks uit hun handen komt. 
> ...



er komen 8 parre op
en 2 movingheads Futurelight DJ head 250
dus dat is dan nog wel te doen

----------


## AJB

Pin 4 en 5 hebben in het protocol niks met RDM te maken, maar met een tweede lijn dmx. DAAR zijn ze volgens het protocol ooit voor bedacht. Verder slaat dit hele topic niet meer op MA tafels.

Als mensen willen proberen of een MA2 stabiel is met 32 lijnen heb ik vast het antwoord; NEE...

Big hug 4 ya all,

Arvid

----------


## krizzz

Pin 4 en 5 zijn eignlijk bedoeld om bepaalde data teversturen naar je lamp en om het verschil tussen audio en licht kabels.

Vroeger gebruikte clay paky of coemar de 4 en pin 5 om bepaalde data teversturen.
Highend gebruikt dit ook. Je kan ze dan met elkaar laten communiceren of de ene lamp update de andere lamp.

Maar het is eigenlijk bedoeld om data te sturen naar je lamp en vanaf je lamp weer data terug te krijgen voor bepaalde dingen

----------


## AJB

Nope: volgens het protocol voor DMX, zijn pin 4 en 5 voor een tweede lijn.

De rest is door fabrikanten verzonnen, en daarna weer afgeschoten.

----------


## DeVerlichting

Hee,

Ik kijk regelmatig rond op het forum en dit wordt mijn eerste post. Ik heb gezocht naar het onderwerp in de zoekfunctie. Kon er helaas geen antwoord/advies op vinden. Wel iets in de richting...maar niet een concreet antwoord.

Ik wil wil met me Grand MA LED fixtures aansturen, Showtec Pixeltracks.
Nu heb ik begrepen dat ik die zowel als fixture of als losse generic RGB personality kan benaderen. (8 segmenten is dan 24 ch, 3 ch per RGB.) 
Die ik dan vervolgens in me Bitmap layer invul zodat de bitmap effect generator weet waar die het over heen moet sturen. 

Mijn vragen:

- Werken de bitmap effects als plaatje dat dan over mijn getekende LED grid beweegt, afhankelijk van het effect met de kleur die ik als Background heb gekozen? Of moet ik zoiets als apparte kleur palettes voor het effect aanmaken?

- Als ik een effect store onder een playback werkt mijn fader dan als intensity fader ( speed doe ik via een aparte speed groep.)

- Als ik ze als fixture benader. Wat voor effecten krijg ik dan over mijn LED's? En in hoeverre zijn deze te besturen over +- 24 PixelTracks?
Kan ik dan ook nog met Bitmap effecten werken? Of werkt dat dan niet meer?

Voorheen deed ik het met Canvix, en dan via de tafel canvix benaderen. 

Gr Bob

----------


## Harmen

je kunt me bitmap FX inderdaad plaatjes en gobo's ed over je matrix heen laten lopen. hier zijn een aantal opties voor, gewoon even mee stoeien om te kijken wat voor jou bruikbaar is lijkt me het makkelijkst.

wat betreft je vraag over een intensity fader, uit mn hoofd lijkt het me logisch dat dit hetzelfde werkt als met andere faders, even met assign erin en aanpassen naar hoe je hem wilt hebben.. 

Natuurlijk kunnen bitmap en fixture effecten door elkaar heen lopen. je kunt immers ook bitmap effecten over gewone fixtures heen leggen. Met de FX engine zelf kun je zeker ook mooie dingen maken, zitten genoeg mogelijkheden in! Ik zou een combinatie maken, een aantal effecten in je engine en een aantal in het bitmap FX gedeelte, maar wederom, het is maar net hoe je het zelf wil hebben!

----------


## DeVerlichting

Thx Harm, ik ga er gewoon mee pielen tot dat het doet wat ik wil.

Gr

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Het is enigzins in verval geraakt, dus hierbij alsnog mijn vraag. Misschien iemand op het forum die hier ervaring mee of kennis over heeft?





> Beste,
> 
> Inmiddels ben ik al een heel eind met het trainen op de GrandMa onPC i.c.m. GrandMa 3D. Mijn vraag is vrij simpel, in GrandMa 3D kun je vanuit verschillen camera posities je stage bekijken, eventueel zelfs fullscreen. Ik zou graag op 3 van mijn 4 schermen een (fullscreen?) camera positie willen hebben, is dat mogelijk? Op mijn 4e scherm draai ik dan GrandMa onPC gekoppeld via het interne netwerk.
> 
> Zelf heb ik al meerdere pogingen gedaan om het voorelkaar te krijgen, maar elke keer krijg ik niet 3 afzonderlijke schermen. Zie ik iets over het hoofd, of is het simpelweg niet mogelijk?

----------


## mhsounds

Omdat grandMA eigenlijk wel een tafel is die je moet kennen heb ik nu grandma on pc gedownload.
Lukt tot nu toe erg goed met de 3D software erbij, ik krijg een sequence maar deze blijft niet lopen, hoe zit dat?

Naar de dvd op youtube kijken heb ik geprobeerd maar daarvan viel ik in slaap :Embarrassment:

----------


## AJB

Sequences blijven niet automatisch lopen. Een sequence is een "lijstje" met cue's. Om deze te laten lopen moet je er een loop in maken, of de functie instellen als chase.

Je kunt natuurlijk ook een training GrandMA volgen  :Smile:  Mocht je daar over informatie willen: check even mijn profiel op URL.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Je vraag is een basis-vraag op het gebied van lichttafels. 

Antwoord is conditie van de cue-triggering wijzigen: Follow voor direct volgen na vorige cue, of een WAIT tijd invoeren voor een X aantal seconden wachten na de vorige cue. Of HALT voor handmatig triggeren (zoals default, en bij jou dus ook het geval is). Dat doe je dus in de CUElist-editor.

----------


## Svartrose

Voor de geïnteresseerden:

[FONT=&quot]Hi Martijn,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Unfortunately we currently have no plans to make an Android version of GrandMA Remote,  the majority of our users are on the iPhone platform which is why we moved  from windows mobile. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We are  continually developing the MA system and always are looking to for ways to improve  the system.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thanks for your  input.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Callum Howie[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Technical Sales[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MA Lighting UK[/FONT]

----------


## Svartrose

Zo zo, lekker loopt dit topic, ben hier al ff niet meer geweest en wat zei ik, mijn eigen post als laaste!  :Smile: 

Maargoed, hoop dat mijn vraag gelezen wordt:

Is het mogelijk om, eigenlijk vergelijkbaar met een pearl 20xx, een soort virtuele roller te maken? Ik gebruik namelijk grandMA OnPC. Heb dus geen motorfaders tot mijn beschikking, wel DMX-in en MIDI-faders.

Het zou mooi zijn als ik voor een bepaalde fader een andere functie kan kiezen, bijvoorbeeld een groepje blauwe parren in plaats van rood. Ideaal zou zijn als je een keuze kan maken terwijl de fader nog open staat terwijl je output niet veranderd. Met een GrandMA kan dat vast wel, maar hoe?

Of moet ik anders denken en een hele andere oplossing bedenken? 100 faders gebruiken is geen optie :-)

----------


## mvdwerff

ik snap eigenlijk niet wat je wilt. 

Je wilt live een executor een andere functie toewijzen? 

Wat dacht je van wisselen van pagina? :Embarrassment: 

Als je dat doet met MIDI faders (bijvoorbeeld de Behringer doosjes), en je wijst de pagina wissel toetsen van dat doosje toe aan een MIDI commando wat vervolgens de pagina wisselt op je OnPC, dan gaan je faders mee met de faders op je scherm...

----------


## rene.derksen

Een oplossing zou ook kunnen zijn door met verschillende cues te werken... Je maakt dus een fadertje 'parren' met een cue rood, en een cue blauw, met een fade tijd van ong. 1.5/2s faden ze mooi over. zou je echt meerdere kleuren willen gebruiken, zou  je een button van de fader de fuctie "load" kunnen geven, of de "goto" fucntie op de tafel, zodoende kun je een cue laden die verderop in je sequence gebruikt wordt. 

Zorg wel dat de cuelist op "non tracking" staat, anders gaan uiteraard de (in dit geval) rode én blauwe parren aan. 

Verder zijn er nog wel meer mogelijkheden, maar ik denk dat dit de beste oplossing is wanneer je op 1 pagina probeert te blijven werken.

EDIT: het verschil tussen load en goto, ook niet onbelangrijk, bij load wordt de betreffende cue enkel geladen, en pas geactiveerd wanneer een go gegeven wordt, bij goto zal de cue ook direct geactiveerd worden.

----------


## Jugfire

je kunt alleen geen goto of load doen van een executer terwijl je met andere executers aan het flashen bent.
zodra je op de goto, of load, drukt en daarna een flash button(of andere button van executors) indrukt dan zal de MA het load/goto scherm weg drukken.

Dit is te ondervangen door van de goto/load een macro te maken.
De macro doet echter alleen maar een load of goto van de Default Executor, maar blijft wel staan tot je de actie hebt gedaan.

----------


## Svartrose

Kijk, daar kan ik wat mee. Weer wat geleerd.. bedankt!

----------

